# Amazon Prime: Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft beim Shopping



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon Prime: Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft beim Shopping*

					Amazon scheint die Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft auf seiner Plattform zu verschärfen. Prime-Kunden genießen gegen ein jährliches Entgelt bereits einige Vorzüge, aber Amazon geht nun einen Schritt weiter und verkauft Shop-Artikel auch vorzugsweise an die Prime-Mitglieder. Der normale Kunde darf sich vom Türsteher abgewiesen fühlen. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon Prime: Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft beim Shopping*


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

Bei Videospielmagazinen gibt es die Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft auch schon. Es gibt diejenigen, die sich das Magazin kaufen und alle Inhalte in vollem Umfang bekommen, und es gibt diejenigen, die die Online-Inhalte lesen und sich dafür mit Werbung und gekürzten Inhalten auskommen müssen...

Von Online-Abos/Vermarktungsmodellen bei journalistischen Inhalten ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Tensing (26. Februar 2016)

Keine Ahnug wo das Problem ist. Auf der Plattform selbst ist man ja nicht auf Amazon angewiesen:

Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Logitech MK33  schnurlose Tastatur (deutsches Tastaturlayout, QWERTZ) mit Maus (2,4GHz, USB) schwarz

oder

Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ61EG-S Travellerzoom Kompaktkamera (18 Megapixel, 3 -fach opt. Zoom, 7,6 cm (3 Zoll) LCD-Display, Full HD, WiFi, USB 2. ) silber

Man hat die Qual der Wahl auch auf Ihrer Plattform. Wo jetzt der "Skandal" sein soll sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Nosi (26. Februar 2016)

Tensing schrieb:


> Keine Ahnug wo das Problem ist. Auf der Plattform selbst ist man ja nicht auf Amazon angewiesen:
> 
> Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Logitech MK33 schnurlose Tastatur (deutsches Tastaturlayout, QWERTZ) mit Maus (2,4GHz, USB) schwarz
> 
> ...



witzig! bei den anderen einkaufsangeboten verdient Amazon dann x% ohne überhaupt irgendwas machen zu müssen und bindet die kunden trotzdem


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Februar 2016)

Ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung wenn ich als Prime Kunde Sonderangebote bekomme. Schließlich zahle ich dafür auch entsprechend mehr.
Das System hat nicht erst Amazon  mit Prime erfunden.
Das gab es auch schon zu Quelle Katalog Zeiten. 

Warum wird da jetzt journalistisch versucht das Ganze schlecht dastehen zu lassen?
Klickfang? 

Dabei musst doch gerade ihr ganz besonders aufpassen, da ihr einen erheblichen Teil dank Amazon dazu verdient.
(Partnerlinks und so...sind ja nicht blöd ^^ )

PCGH, weshalb bekommen alle PCGH Abonnenten reduzierte Rabatte bzw Geschenke? 
Weshalb bekommen nur Printkäufer das volle Spektrum der Benchmarks, während alle anderen sich mit weniger begnügen müssen? 

Skandal!


----------



## Tensing (26. Februar 2016)

He warum verlinkt der nicht richtig?

Gnarf der wandelt alles um.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

Diese Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft gibt es auch im Fernsehen. Bezahle ich nur meinen Kabelanschluss, bekomme ich normales TV. Habe ich zusätzlich etwa noch ein Sky-Abo, bekomme ich dementsprechend ein Angebot, das der normale Kabelkunde eben so nicht hat. Mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, dass es wirklich exklusive Angebote gibt, die ich so nirgendwo anders bekommen kann, ohne ein Abo einzugehen (z.B Champions League).

Skandal!


----------



## K12_Beste (26. Februar 2016)

Viele Artikel gibt es auch nur über Pantry, dafür braucht man Prime und das kostet pro 20kg/110L Box dann 4,99€ Versand!


----------



## Astra-Coupe (26. Februar 2016)

Wir haben auch eine Prime-Mitgliedschaft aber zugegeben nur wegen dem Streamingangebot. Die Vorzüge bei Bestellungen sind nur eine nette Dreingabe aber z.B. die Prime-Artikel bestellen wir kaum noch. Man muss schon sehr gute Deals erwischen, damit man damit nicht viel zuviel bezahlt. In der Regel kosten mit "Prime" markierte Waren gleich um ein gutes Stück mehr und somit zahlt man in meinen Augen doppelt für einen Service. Entweder ich zahle extra für einen schnellen Versand oder ich habe eine solche Mitgliedschaft - warum also für Prime-Artikel nochmal mehr bezahlen? Hier werden nur die Kosten von Expressversand umgelegt und somit augenwischerei betrieben. Ich finde es schon sehr auffällig wie viele meiner Bekannten auf diese Tricks hereinfallen und trotzdem ständig dort solche Produkte kaufen. Irgendwie spricht das nicht gerade für die Intelligenz der Gesellschaft - leider.

Sollte Amazon irgendwann auch die Preise für Prime merklich nach oben drehen, sind wir jedenfalls raus aus der Mitgliedschaft. Für die Filme und Serien ist der Preis gerade noch akzeptabel aber damit gibt sich das große "A" sicherlich nicht auf Dauer zufrieden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Februar 2016)

Prime bietet ja nicht bloß die Film/Serienflatrate und kostenlosen Versand an.
- Express Versand ist enthalten
- Musikflatrate
- jeden Monat 1 kostenfreies ebook
- Family Option. Heißt 1 Account ist nur nötig und alle anderen (glaub bis zu 5??) können mit ihren eigenen Amazon Account die Prämien Optionen ebenfalls nutzen.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Man muss schon sehr gute Deals erwischen, damit man damit nicht viel zuviel bezahlt. In der Regel kosten mit "Prime" markierte Waren gleich um ein gutes Stück mehr und somit zahlt man in meinen Augen doppelt für einen Service.


"Mehr" im Vergleich wozu? Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Amazonpreise ohne Rabatte oder Aktionen meist die Standardpreise. Natürlich gibt es irgendwas im Internet meist irgendwo billiger, wenn es gerade keine Aktion bei Amazon gibt.

Allerdings entscheide ich mich bei vielen Dingen dann doch oft für Amazon, weil es schlicht kein anderes Unternehmen gibt, das derart schnell und zuverlässig liefern kann. Als Prime-Kunde habe ich praktisch eine Garantie, das bestellte Produkt auch zum genannten Tag zu bekommen und das ist imo oft Gold wert. Da bezahle ich auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr, wenn es denn sein muss. Und das ist oft meist trotzdem noch deutlich billiger als der Expressversand anderswo. Davon ausgenommen sind natürlich große Anschaffungen, bei denen 15€ für den Expressversand kaum ins Gewicht fallen. Aber bei allem "Kleinkram" ist Amazon praktisch mein Standarversand.


----------



## XeT (26. Februar 2016)

Also es gibt genug was man bei Amazon hum gleichen Preis mit prime bekommt. Dann gibts keine versandkosten was dem nur shopnutzer auch etwas bringt. Ab eine gewissen bestellzahl spart er. 

Also ich seh da kein Problem


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2016)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Wir haben auch eine Prime-Mitgliedschaft aber zugegeben nur wegen dem Streamingangebot. Die Vorzüge bei Bestellungen sind nur eine nette Dreingabe aber z.B. die Prime-Artikel bestellen wir kaum noch. Man muss schon sehr gute Deals erwischen, damit man damit nicht viel zuviel bezahlt. In der Regel kosten mit "Prime" markierte Waren gleich um ein gutes Stück mehr und somit zahlt man in meinen Augen doppelt für einen Service. Entweder ich zahle extra für einen schnellen Versand oder ich habe eine solche Mitgliedschaft - warum also für Prime-Artikel nochmal mehr bezahlen? Hier werden nur die Kosten von Expressversand umgelegt und somit augenwischerei betrieben. Ich finde es schon sehr auffällig wie viele meiner Bekannten auf diese Tricks hereinfallen und trotzdem ständig dort solche Produkte kaufen. Irgendwie spricht das nicht gerade für die Intelligenz der Gesellschaft - leider.
> 
> Sollte Amazon irgendwann auch die Preise für Prime merklich nach oben drehen, sind wir jedenfalls raus aus der Mitgliedschaft. Für die Filme und Serien ist der Preis gerade noch akzeptabel aber damit gibt sich das große "A" sicherlich nicht auf Dauer zufrieden.




Naja ich bestelle auch bei Amazon, selbst wenn der Artikel woanders günstiger ist. Der Grund? 
Weil es einfach nirgends so gut klappt, Ware wieder zurückzugeben oder Garantiefälle abzuwickeln. 
Ich habe schon so oft kurz vor der Garantie noch bei Amazon Sachen zurückgeschickt und sofort den vollen Kaufpreis (kein aktueller Zeitwert) zurückbekommen. Der Service den man bezahlt ist einfach Spitze. 
Soviel zu "Intelligenz der Gesellschaft"


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> PCGH, weshalb bekommen alle PCGH Abonnenten reduzierte Rabatte bzw Geschenke?
> Weshalb bekommen nur Printkäufer das volle Spektrum der Benchmarks, während alle anderen sich mit weniger begnügen müssen?
> 
> Skandal!



Wir haben keinerlei exklusiv-Inhalte für Abonnenten. Der Vorteil eines Abos besteht darin, das Heft früher und bequem nach Hause zu erhalten und es gibt, außer einer Prämie beim Abschluss, auch keine weiteren Rabatte. Komplett davon getrennt ist das Online-Angebot: Abonnenten und Nicht-Abonnenten sind online gleichberechtigt, Onliner und Nicht-Onliner haben die gleichen Möglichkeiten, Abos abzuschließen.

Was Amazon hier dagegen praktiziert ist Crossmarketing und harte Kundenbindung: Wer Angebot X erwerben möchte, muss zusätzlich Dienstleistungen erwerben, von denen er aber nur bei Nutzung weiterer Amazon-Angebote profitieren kann. Vergleichbar wäre es, wenn wir den Zugang zu PC Games Hardware (PCGH): Computer + PC-Spiele nur bei Kauf einer "PCGH-Jahres-Card-24" erlauben würden, die ihren Preis mit 24% Rabatt auf die Heftausgabe rechtfertigt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mal hoch rechne habe ich pro Heft einen Rabatt von 50 Cent bekommen.
(120 Euro für ein 2 Jahres Abo ÷ 24 Ausgaben = 5 € pro Ausgabe anstatt 5,50 € )

Selbstverständlich erhält man als Abonnent somit einen Rabatt und ist somit gegenüber dem Normalkäufer im Vorteil.  

Zum anderen sollte das auch nur eine übertriebene Darstellung sein.
Bin selbst Abonnent. Und finde es daher auch nicht schlimm, wenn jene Vorteile gegenüber nicht Abonnenten erhalten.

Ich bin einfach der Meinung das da wieder zuviel aufgebauscht wird.


----------



## nibi030 (26. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Was Amazon hier dagegen praktiziert ist Crossmarketing und harte Kundenbindung: Wer Angebot X erwerben möchte, muss zusätzlich Dienstleistungen erwerben, von denen er aber nur bei Nutzung weiterer Amazon-Angebote profitieren kann. Vergleichbar wäre es, wenn wir den Zugang zu PC Games Hardware (PCGH): Computer + PC-Spiele nur bei Kauf einer "PCGH-Jahres-Card-24" erlauben würden, die ihren Preis mit 24% Rabatt auf die Heftausgabe rechtfertigt.



Könnt ihr doch gerne machen, der Verlag als Unternehmer kann sich Preise und Geschäftsmodelle selber ausdenken.

Ich verstehe das ganze Problem nicht, es ist ja nicht so das Amazon der einzige Online Händler auf diesem Planeten wäre ^^ Dazu ist harte Kundenbindung nichts neues, das machen Apple, Google, etc auch... die einen mit weniger, die anderen mit mehr Erfolg. Wenn Amazon es sich leisten kann auf nicht Prime Kunden zu verzichten, dann ist das deren Entscheidung.

Eure Berichterstattung geht mal wieder leicht gen BILD Niveau


----------



## Tensing (26. Februar 2016)

> Wer Angebot X erwerben möchte, muss zusätzlich Dienstleistungen  erwerben, von denen er aber nur bei Nutzung weiterer Amazon-Angebote  profitieren kann.



richtig wäre wohl eher "Wer Angebot X *von Amazon selbst* erwerben möchte, muss zusätzlich Dienstleistungen  erwerben, von denen er aber nur bei Nutzung weiterer Amazon-Angebote  profitieren kann."

Gibt wie gesagt noch andere Händler auf der Plattform und das zu vergleichbarem/günstigerem Preis.


----------



## murkskopf (26. Februar 2016)

Ach, was für ein *sinnvoller* Artikel. Das böse, große Amazon wagt es, denen Leuten die mehr Geld in Amazon investieren Vorteile zu geben! Das kann doch nicht sein!!111einself

PCGH hat wie bereits erwähnt ähnliche Ideen das Abo-System zu vermakten, andere Webshops machen auch soetwas ähnliches (Mindfactory's Service Level Gold bietet z.B. eine Kundenbevorteilung, etc.).


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Was Amazon hier dagegen praktiziert ist Crossmarketing und harte Kundenbindung: Wer Angebot X erwerben möchte, muss zusätzlich Dienstleistungen erwerben, von denen er aber nur bei Nutzung weiterer Amazon-Angebote profitieren kann.



Wenn ich Benchmark X erwerben/anschauen möchte, muss ich zusätzlich ein ganzes Heft erwerben, von dem ich nur profitieren kann, wenn mich auch die anderen Inhalte des Heftes interessieren... 

Ist mir allerdings immer noch nicht ganz klar wie man gedanklich von harter Kundenbindung (was viele Unternehmen betreiben, inklusive aller Unternehmen, die auf Abonnements setzen...) zu einer "Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft" kommt. Das Prinzip einer Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft besagt, dass ein Teil der Gesellschaft strukturell schlechter gestellt ist als ein anderer Teil der Gesellschaft und dieser strukturelle Gap vom Einzelnen auch nicht so ohne einfach überwunden werden kann (z.B. Krankenversicherung). Das ist hier schlicht nicht der Fall, weil es jedermann offen steht, Prime zu abonnieren zu einem Preis, den sich selbst ärmere Bevölkerungsschichten durchaus leisten könnten. Und selbst wenn man es nicht tut, hat man keinerlei relevante Nachteile, weil man die entsprechenden Produkte schlicht woanders kaufen kann. Es handelt sich dabei nämlich nicht um Dienstleistungen oder Produkte, die zum einen essentiell fürs (Über-)Leben sind und zum anderen exklusiv über Amazon Prime vertrieben werden. Daher ist imo diese Schlussfolgerung schlicht übertrieben bzw. missverständlich gebraucht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## XeT (26. Februar 2016)

Da Amazon nicht mal das beste Angebot macht und damit dieser 50% rabatt Vorteil Unfug ist kann ich nichts schlechtes sehen. 
Da finde ich es besorgniserregend das in Deutschland rechts immer mehr Zuspruch bekommt. Und die "mitte" das GG zum Einsatz der Armee im Inland ändern will. Die schaufeln sich da eher ein Grab.

Denn wer Amazon nutz kann schnell durch prime Vorteile erhalten die sich rechnen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal hoch rechne habe ich pro Heft einen Rabatt von 50 Cent bekommen.
> (120 Euro für ein 2 Jahres Abo ÷ 24 Ausgaben = 5 € pro Ausgabe anstatt 5,50 € )
> 
> Selbstverständlich erhält man als Abonnent somit einen Rabatt und ist somit gegenüber dem Normalkäufer im Vorteil.



Klar sind Personen, die die Hefte im Abo kaufen, gegenüber Einzelkäufern im Vorteil. Das ist der Sinn des Abos 
Bei Amazon geht es aber um die Verknüpfung eines Kaufvorganges mit einem anderen. Ein Abonnent erhält einfach Mengenrabatt, weil er viele Hefte garantiert abnimmt. Wer für den Erwerb eines bestimmten Objektes zusätzlich bei Prime mitmachen möchte, wird ganz gezielt über Prime dazu annimiert, in Zukunft mehr bei Amazon einzukaufen. Damit versucht Amazon eine punktuelle Dominanz (Angebot eines bestimmten Objektes) auf weitere Marktteile auszudehnen. Vergleichbar wäre eventuell die Einführung von Steam mit Half Life 2 oder die Koppelung des Internet Explorers an Windows.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn ich Benchmark X erwerben/anschauen möchte, muss ich zusätzlich ein ganzes Heft erwerben, von dem ich nur profitieren kann, wenn mich auch die anderen Inhalte des Heftes interessieren...



Und kostet dich das extra? 
Durch die Bündelung mehrerer Artikel in einem Heft wird dein künftiger Medienerwerb nicht beeinflusst. Du entscheidest im nächsten Monat genauso frei zwischen dem Kauf unserer Ausgabe und etwaigen Alternativen. Bei Amazon Prime zahlst du beim ersten Mal extra und erhälst dafür später Rabatte. Solange dies als eigenständiges Produkt angeboten wird, kann man es als flexible Form eine Abonnements mit entsprechendem Mengenrabatt betrachten. Aber wenn Prime auch für den Erwerb eines einzigen Angebotes benötigt wird, ist dies nicht mehr der Fall. Da werden künftige Kaufentscheidungen künstlich an eine momentane gekoppelt. Was wohl die Game Star dazu sagen würde, wenn alle PCGH-Käufer einen Euro mehr zahlen müssten, dafür aber in Zukunft die PC Games günstiger bekommen?

Die Bezeichnung "Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft" ist in diesem Zusammenhang möglicherweise missverständlich, weil sie schnell mit "Zwei-Schichten-Gesellschaft" gleichgesetzt wird. Das ist hier natürlich nicht der Fall, Prime-Kunden sind keine höhere Klasse. Aber sie werden durch solche Angebote zu einer Gruppe von "Amazon-Käufern", die gegenüber "freien Kunden" abgegrenzt ist. Für die Kunden ist das bei den derzeitigen Prime-Preisen kein Problem, wohl aber für andere Händler. Jedes Mal, wenn Amazon ein derartiges Lockangebot günstiger anbietet als die Konkurrenz, sinken auch dere Chancen auf den Verkauf anderer Produkte. So drängt man Gegner aus den Markt und baut ein Monopol auf.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Februar 2016)

Abgesehen davon das ich eh nie bei Amazon kaufe - die Arbeitsbedingungen vertragen sich nicht mit meinem Gewissen - hasse ich dieses Abo Modell eh zutiefst:

Ich möchte kein Amazon Prime, kein Süddeutsche Online Zeitung die pro Artikel Geld möchte und auch kein Bild +.

Ich will keine Abhängigkeit, meine Kontodaten nicht rausrücken und keine Jährlichen Zahlungen. Wenn ich was nutze / nutzen will dann bezahle ich gerne aber weg mit den Abos und Verträgen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Klar sind Personen, die die Hefte im Abo kaufen, gegenüber Einzelkäufern im Vorteil. Das ist der Sinn des Abos
> Bei Amazon geht es aber um die Verknüpfung eines Kaufvorganges mit einem anderen. Ein Abonnent erhält einfach Mengenrabatt, weil er viele Hefte garantiert abnimmt. Wer für den Erwerb eines bestimmten Objektes zusätzlich bei Prime mitmachen möchte, wird ganz gezielt über Prime dazu annimiert, in Zukunft mehr bei Amazon einzukaufen. Damit versucht Amazon eine punktuelle Dominanz (Angebot eines bestimmten Objektes) auf weitere Marktteile auszudehnen. Vergleichbar wäre eventuell die Einführung von Steam mit Half Life 2 oder die Koppelung des Internet Explorers an Windows.



Wenn man nicht bereit wäre, zukünftig öfters beim betreffenden Anbieter Dienstleistungen zu nutzen, schließt man auch kein Abo ab.

Ich werde doch durch PCGH durch die Prämien genauso animiert ein Abo abzuschließen.
Oder durch den 2-3 Tage früheren Erhalt der Print quasi dazu verleitet eine Verlängerung des Abonnement durchzuführen.
Ansonsten müsste ich auf dieses Privileg künftig verzichten.  

Ich verstehe jetzt einfach für mich persönlich nicht, weshalb das jetzt so heiß, weil es Amazon ist, diskutiert wird?


----------



## Nosi (26. Februar 2016)

solange dass bei den 50 euro im jahr bleibt können die von mir aus gerne noch mehr "Vergünstigungen" anbieten.

klar muss man sowas auch kritisch sehen, aber es gibt unzählige Shops im Internet bei denen der Kundenservice fürn arsch ist. alleine die gebühren für zahlung die irgendwo noch drauf kommen, hohe Versandkosten, eine beschissene garantieabwicklung usw.

wenn ich jetzt ne mail schreibe dass mein Headset kaputt ist habe ich morgen ein neues. und da bin halt mal ganz egoistisch und sag mir ist egal wie Amazon das macht, Hauptsache sie machen es ;P


----------



## Amigo (26. Februar 2016)

Dreckskonzern! 
Zahlt(e) nie Steuern in Deutschland, beschäftigt (e) Menschen zu schlechten Bedingungen,  dank Prime werden Mensch und Umwelt stark belastet, nur weil Hansi wieder irgend was cooles für 5€ liefern lässt und und und.... 

Wieso bestellt ihr da alle?
Aber schiebt dem Ami ruhig noch mehr Kohle in den Arsch, statt mal kurz vor die Tür und den lokalen Händler zu stärken. Immerhin kommt ihr so nicht in Versuchung bei Star Bucks anzuhalten, hat ja auch was... 

Es gibt nichts was mich dazu bewegen kann, jemals wieder bei Amazon zu bestellen. 
Vllt. macht sich der ein oder andere auch mal wieder Gedanken um seine Macht als Kunde.

Edit: und das pcgh abo mit prime vergleichen, 2 Klassen Gesellschaft... Kinder Kinder


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Februar 2016)

Amigo schrieb:


> Dreckskonzern!
> Zahlt(e) nie Steuern in Deutschland, beschäftigt (e) Menschen zu schlechten Bedingungen,  dank Prime werden Mensch und Umwelt stark belastet, nur weil Hansi wieder irgend was cooles für 5€ liefern lässt und und und....
> 
> Wieso bestellt ihr da alle?
> ...


Komm erst ein mal wieder runter. 

Ich und viele andere bestimmt auch, kaufen nicht bloß bei Amazon ein.
Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber auch ich geh wenn ich eine ausführliche Beratung brauche, ganz altmodisch zum Einzelhändler und kaufe mein Produkt dann auch gleich dort direkt ein.
Dafür zahle ich auch gerne etwas mehr. 

Zum Anderen solltest du eigentlich gemerkt haben, dass das Beispiel mit der PCGH eine absichtliche Übertreibung gewesen ist. Um eben zu verdeutlichen wie sinnlos und übertrieben die Aufregung darüber im Eigentlichen ist.


----------



## country (26. Februar 2016)

Ich war noch nie ein Freund von Amazon. Das letzte was ich bestellt habe war auch noch defekt. Häufig schau ich nicht einmal ob die das was ich haben will im Sortiment haben. Mindfactory, der jeweilige Hersteller selber oder Ebay. Das reicht eigentlich immer.


----------



## locojens (26. Februar 2016)

Lass mal kurz nachrechnen, 6,90€ Versand 49€ : 6,90€  macht 7,1 Päckchen im Jahr bei welchen man keine Kosten trägt. Also ab dem 8. Päckchen macht es Sinn. Die Zusatzdienste erwähne ich hier mal garnicht.


----------



## marvinj (26. Februar 2016)

Ich kaufe auch ab und zu bei Amazon ein. Habe mir letzten Monat mal Prime auf Probe geholt - mal zum Testen.
Der Versand ist super schnell. Das wars auch schon mit den Vorzügen. Streaming ist mehr als dürftig und das gilt sowohl für die Filme, als auch für Musik. Ich bin da kein großer Fan von beschnittenem Angebot. Da fahr ich zu MM oder so und kauf mir die drei schicken neuen BluRays für 25€, die ich auch will. Dann habe ich die für die nächsten 50 Jahre zum immer wieder angucken.
Also nur wegen des Versandes habe ich mir dann auch gesagt: Ne du, das lass mal. Also Prime hab ich nun nicht und wenn Amazon weitermacht mit diesem aufdrängen von Abos, dann finde ich sicher nen anderen Händler. Paypal machts möglich.

P.S. Das erste Paket, welches ich mit Prime bestellt habe, ist bis heute noch nicht hier angekommen. Habe dann nach 1 Woche neu bestellt. Dafür ist der Support mehr als schnell und freundlich.


----------



## Hänschen (26. Februar 2016)

Also DAS Pro-Amazon Argument schlechthin ist ja für mich der geniale Browser nebst Bewertungen, Vorschlägen etc.
BTW: der Film-Neuerscheinungen-Teil ist sehr schlecht, dafür benutze ich den von Videobuster 

Ich würde ja gerne einen steuerzahlenden deutschen Versand/Verleiher benutzen aber es gibt ihn nicht ...
Mittlerweile tendiere ich aber zu OTTO wenn es um Technik geht, die haben nur astreine Originalware
und keinen Schrott ... oder halt rogional im Expert/Mediamarkt etc.


----------



## Master-Gaben (26. Februar 2016)

Also eine Zwei-Klassen- Gesellschaft kann man das meiner Meinung nach noch lange nicht nennen. Es gibt ja schließlich noch genug andere Versandhändler bei denen man bestellen kann.


----------



## CK84 (26. Februar 2016)

ich muss ehrlich sagen ich kaufe sehr viel bei Amazon, bin auch sehr damit zufrieden bin auch Prime kunde. da ich wie gesagt viel bestelle . der Support/Versand ist super und kaum schlagbar.
kaum hat man was defektes bekommen . gibt es nie Probleme mit der RMA  oder sonstiges wo man bei anderen Händlern bis zu 6-8 Wochen warten muss.

geh mal heute in den MM und kauf was:

1.ersten bezahlst bestimmt mehr.
2.hast meistens eine inkompetente Beratung
3. bei Rückgaben wegen nicht Gefallens des Artikel. gibt es meistens nur Probleme etc.

braucht ihr den stress ?` ich nicht


have a nice day


----------



## Tensing (26. Februar 2016)

Es geht einfach derzeit bei keinem anderen Händler schneller bzw. frustfreier. Gestern um 19:00 das Xperia Z5 im Tagesdeal bestellt da mich die neue X Reihe nicht überzeugt hat, gerade eben ist es angekommen, nach nicht mal 24 Stunden, obwohl bei vorraussichtlichem Lieferdatum der Samstag genannt wurde. Ich kann mich über Prime nicht beschweren.

Das einzige was mich bei anderen einkaufen lässt ist, dass sie wenig spezialisiert sind und bei weitem nicht alles anbieten. Hardware kaufe ich z.B. sehr selten, dafür Elektronik fast auschließlich bei Amazon.


----------



## Brehministrator (26. Februar 2016)

Mir wurde früher als Student mal ein Jahr die Prime-Mitgliedschaft testweise geschenkt, die habe ich natürlich dankend angenommen. Hatte schon einige Vorteile. Aber extra dafür zahlen würde ich beim besten Willen nicht. Habe dementsprechend nach Ablauf meines Gratis-Jahres wieder gekündigt.


----------



## noname545 (26. Februar 2016)

Amazon ist was Lieferung und Rücksendungen betrifft einfach Top, habe mal einen Haarschneider bestellt, und nach 3 Monaten zurückgeschickt weil Defekt. Dabei wurde sofort umgetauscht, auch mit dem Hersteller musste ich mich nicht rum ärgern. Hat sich alles Amazon darum gekümmert.  Hatte ich bis jetzt noch bei keinem anderen online Händler.


----------



## DanisahneXL (26. Februar 2016)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Eure Berichterstattung geht mal wieder leicht gen BILD Niveau



Nun, was du mit Bild Niveau umschreibst, ist schon lange journalistischer Normalzustand: Künstlich aufbereiteter "Skandal" + Klickbait-Titel = Profit.

Ärgerlich, aber durchaus auch verständlich, wenn man auf dem Markt einen Gewinn erwirtschaften möchte.


----------



## Bagui (26. Februar 2016)

Prime sollte einfach viel mehr kosten, ich find es eine Frechheit das ganze so günstig anzubieten, jeder holt sich das ganze und es wird nur noch auf Amazon gekauft, einfach alles, weil wenn es nicht passt kann man es ja gratis zurückschicken.
Das dabei die Umwelt noch stärker drunter leiden muss ist dem Endverbraucher ja erstmal egal. Bei Amazon kaufen genug Leute ein, der Laden wird schon nicht daran kaputt gehen wenn ihr mal in die Stadt fahrt und die kleinen Läden dort mit euren Ausgaben unterstützt.
Also Prime ist schon eine schweinerei, man könnte es doppelt so teuer machen die Leute würden es immernoch kaufen. Naja macht ruhig, mein Geld bekommt Amazon nicht. 
Man kann ruhig die speziellen Fachhändler aufsuchen, sich dort beraten lassen und auch dort einkaufen, und nicht da beraten lassen und bei Amazon einkaufen. Sowas geht überhaupt nicht. 
In der Stadt gibt es auch alles, nicht immer sofort, aber es gibt auch nicht alles sofort und direkt bei Amazon. 
Ich könnte noch Stundenlang weitermachen aber ich denke das wenige meine Meinung teilen werden von daher bitte bestellt dort, aber denk wenigstens ein bisschen dabei nach.
Ich warte darauf das man sein essen dort bestellen kann, dann gehts wirklich abwärts


----------



## Brehministrator (26. Februar 2016)

Bagui schrieb:


> Ich warte darauf das man sein essen dort bestellen kann, dann gehts wirklich abwärts



Du meinst so? 

Amazon startet Lebensmittel-Versand "fresh" in Deutschland - DIE WELT


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

Bagui schrieb:


> Prime sollte einfach viel mehr kosten, ich find es eine Frechheit das ganze so günstig anzubieten, jeder holt sich das ganze und es wird nur noch auf Amazon gekauft, einfach alles, weil wenn es nicht passt kann man es ja gratis zurückschicken.
> Das dabei die Umwelt noch stärker drunter leiden muss ist dem Endverbraucher ja erstmal egal. Bei Amazon kaufen genug Leute ein, der Laden wird schon nicht daran kaputt gehen wenn ihr mal in die Stadt fahrt und die kleinen Läden dort mit euren Ausgaben unterstützt.
> Also Prime ist schon eine schweinerei, man könnte es doppelt so teuer machen die Leute würden es immernoch kaufen. Naja macht ruhig, mein Geld bekommt Amazon nicht.
> Man kann ruhig die speziellen Fachhändler aufsuchen, sich dort beraten lassen und auch dort einkaufen, und nicht da beraten lassen und bei Amazon einkaufen. Sowas geht überhaupt nicht.
> ...



Für einen Großteil des Angebots bei Amazon gibt es doch gar keinen lokalen Fachhändler mehr, nicht mal in Großstädten. Bücher, CDs und Elektronik werden lokal auch bei einer großen Kette gekauft, sei es nun Thalia, Karstadt oder Saturn/MM. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass gerade im ländlichen Raum viele lokale Händler gar nicht so einfach zu erreichen sind.

Außerdem ist das Geschäft nun mal so, dass Preis, Qualität und Komfort den Ausschlag geben. Wenn der Einzelhandel da nicht mithalten kann, verschwindet er. Es ist unsinnig, etwas am Leben zu erhalten, für das es so gut wie keine Nachfrage gibt. Das ist auch nicht per se schlecht. Der Markt ändert sich ständig.

Lebensmittelversand gibt es schon lange und auch das ist im Prinzip eine prima Sache. Schon mal daran gedacht, wie viele ältere Leute es gibt, die selbst nicht mehr Auto fahren können und die auch nicht mehr gut zu Fuß sind. Für die ist das doch klasse, dass sie keine anderen Leute damit belästigen müssen, für sie einzukaufen. Zumal gar nicht jeder Verwandte etc. in der Nähe hat, die das übernehmen könnten. Dann muss der Staat einspringen. Gute Sache? Eher weniger. Da ist es doch von Vorteil, wenn man Sachen auch von daheim ordern kann.

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, warum hier manche immer so dermaßen zukunftsfeindlich sind und in allem immer nur das Schlechte sehen wollen...


----------



## billy336 (26. Februar 2016)

dann halt nicht amazon, gibt doch genug alternativen für jeden Bereich^^ Damit machen sie die Konkurrenz stark nicht mehr...


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Jedes Mal, wenn Amazon ein derartiges Lockangebot günstiger anbietet als die Konkurrenz, sinken auch dere Chancen auf den Verkauf anderer Produkte. So drängt man Gegner aus den Markt und baut ein Monopol auf.


Man könnte auch sagen, dass andere Marktteilnehmer die Entwicklung verschlafen haben und lieber mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, anstatt sich selbst radikal zu verändern... 

Übrigens ist das Modell nicht neu und keinesfalls exklusiv: bei Tchibo gibt es das z.B. mit der Kundenkarte schon länger, dass man manche Artikel online nur kaufen kann, wenn man Inhaber der Karte ist. 



> Was wohl die Game Star dazu sagen würde, wenn alle PCGH-Käufer einen Euro mehr zahlen müssten, dafür aber in Zukunft die PC Games günstiger bekommen?


Sie müsste sich eben anpassen. Das ist bei allen Marktinnovationen so...

Was mich an euer Berichterstattung ein wenig ärgert ist, dass ihr das pauschal als negativ Entwicklung verurteilt (zumindest dem Wording nach), anstatt die Sache erst mal neutral zu betrachten und sich zu fragen, was der Käufer davon hat. Amazon macht hier nichts Illegales, sie sind einfach clever. Und der Erfolg gibt ihnen einfach recht, also kann es nicht so falsch sein, was sie da machen. Und ich finde nach wie vor, dass der Vorwurf mit der Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft nicht zutrifft. Und das liegt nicht nur am Wort Klasse, sondern auch am Wort Gesellschaft. Denn es handelt sich hier weder um ein Klassen-Problem, noch um ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem...


----------



## Dark-Blood (26. Februar 2016)

Bagui schrieb:


> Prime sollte einfach viel mehr kosten, ich find es eine Frechheit das ganze so günstig anzubieten, jeder holt sich das ganze und es wird nur noch auf Amazon gekauft, einfach alles, weil wenn es nicht passt kann man es ja gratis zurückschicken.
> Das dabei die Umwelt noch stärker drunter leiden muss ist dem Endverbraucher ja erstmal egal. Bei Amazon kaufen genug Leute ein, der Laden wird schon nicht daran kaputt gehen wenn ihr mal in die Stadt fahrt und die kleinen Läden dort mit euren Ausgaben unterstützt.
> Also Prime ist schon eine schweinerei, man könnte es doppelt so teuer machen die Leute würden es immernoch kaufen. Naja macht ruhig, mein Geld bekommt Amazon nicht.
> Man kann ruhig die speziellen Fachhändler aufsuchen, sich dort beraten lassen und auch dort einkaufen, und nicht da beraten lassen und bei Amazon einkaufen. Sowas geht überhaupt nicht.
> ...



geh mal in nen Laden und versuch nach 18 Monaten z.B. eine Hose auf Garantie reparieren zu lassen die gerissen ist.
Und das ist nur ein Beispiel. Ich würde Amazon weit aus weniger nutzen, wenn die lokalen Händler nicht solche totalen intoleranten A... wären. 
Musste es letztens erst wieder leidlich lernen: Beim Media ne F-Secure lizenz mitgenommen, ausversehen im Regal vergriffen und anstelle der Internet Security die VPN mitgenommen. Amazon wäre es zurück gegangen, alles gut, bei Media war erstmal terz angesagt ... (ja ich weis mein Fehler) aber es war noch original verpackt. Was soll der scheiß also? 
Dann gings um n Notebook das mein Onkel zum GB bekommen sollte. Selbst online hast auf Media Markt n 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht. ******* nur wenn dir der Verkäufer vor Ort erzählt, er kann es lokal nicht anbieten und online werden Gebühren fürs zurücksetzen fällig, auch wenn ich nix installiert hab. Amazon, nimmt die Dinger einfach so wieder zurück .... 
Und ja die Liste könnte ICH unendlich weiter führen ... 
Ignoranz zahlt sich heute einfach nicht mehr aus in einer Zeit wo die Leute wieder aufs Geld achten müssen.
Deshalb -> Lokaler Handel selber schuld wenn se der Bach runter gehen ...


Ich kann aber auch Gegenbeispiele nennen: Meinen Metzger und meinen Bäcker werde ich niemals gegen irgend einen billigscheiß eintauschen, weil du bist was du isst. Ich würd mir nicht mal den Fraß beim Aldi kaufen. Das ist mir meine Gesundheit, die Tiere und die lokalen Landwirte dann doch wert. Aber da bekomm ich auch Service zum richtigen Preis.


----------



## nibi030 (26. Februar 2016)

CK84 schrieb:


> ich muss ehrlich sagen ich kaufe sehr viel bei Amazon, bin auch sehr damit zufrieden bin auch Prime kunde. da ich wie gesagt viel bestelle . der Support/Versand ist super und kaum schlagbar.
> kaum hat man was defektes bekommen . gibt es nie Probleme mit der RMA  oder sonstiges wo man bei anderen Händlern bis zu 6-8 Wochen warten muss.
> 
> geh mal heute in den MM und kauf was:
> ...



erstenS : das ist bullshit! sogar hochgradig!

- MM & Saturn "matchen" dir immer die Amazon Preise, du musst nur was sagen... die "matchen" sogar Preise von Händlern die nur über Amazon verkaufen

- inkompetente Beratung, ist etwas zu verallgemeinert... ich hatte erst letztens ne 1a Beratung zu Auro3D + plus Vorführung, das ganze ging knapp ne Stunde. Ist immer noch besser als gar keine Beratung oder Fake Reviews oder Reviews von "kostenlosen Produkt Tetstern"

- Rückgaben: hatte ich bisher noch nie... keine Diskussion bei MM oder Saturn, natürlich wenn du die gerade gekauften Kopfhörer noch mit deinem Ohrschmalz dran in ner kaputten Verpackung zurück bringst, fragen die dich auch: do u even brain?!


----


Ich bin mittlerweile einer dieser CrossBuyer geworden, billigen einfachen Plunder kaufe ich bei Amazon. Wenn es aber um nen neuen Beamer, AV Reciever, etc geht, geh ich in den Fachmarkt und lasse mich entsprechend beraten, schau mir die Ware an und nehme es dann in der Regel mit. Ist der Preis zu abweichend von dem was Amazon bietet, sage ich das an... letztens Habe ich nen Epson EH-TW 7200 bei Saturn geholt, günstigster Internet Preis was hier sogar 1799€, nach 50 Minuten Beratung im Saturn und ich sagte, dass mir 1999€ zu viel wären, ging der Mitarbeiter an seinen Arbeitsplatz, druckte mir ne Rechnung über 1500€ aus und fragte mit breitem Grinsen ob ich damit leben kann... klar kann ich damit leben, Beratung + 300€ billiger...was will man mehr?!

Ich finde das Thema lässt sich no allgemein halten wie viele hier tun und das zeigen auch aktuelle Umfragen, der Einzelhandel hat seit über einem Jahr wieder Aufwind durch Kunden, die sich erst im Netz schlau machen, dann das Gerät anhand von Bewertung wählen und darauf in den nächsten Markt wandern bzw. sich die Ware in den Laden liefern lassen.



> Innenstadt gegen Internet: Handel: Was tun gegen Amazon & Co.? - computerwoche.de


----------



## Bagui (26. Februar 2016)

Man sollte bewusst kaufen, ganz verzichten geht scheinbar nicht. 
Mir ist klar das auch alte Menschen die sich nicht bewegen können usw einen Vorteil daraus ziehen. Aber es gibt genug Menschen die sich bewegen könnten, oder auch mal paar Tage warten könnten und das jeweilige Produkt nicht unbedingt in 24h auf dem Tisch haben müssen. 

Ich bestelle auch selten mal etwas bei Amazon, wobei sich das meistens auf Musik oder Bücher bezieht, die letzten Bestellungen habe ich nur gemacht das ich einen Gutschein bekommen hatte. 
Wie gesagt bewusster Bestellen, ansonsten kaufe ich viel im Einzelhandel, da bekomme ich meine Beratung, dafür zahle ich auch mehr. Und wenn ich etwas sofort brauche und das im Laden sehe kaufe ich das auch dort und ärgere mich nicht weil es bei Amazon 5€ günstiger ist und ich es dank Prime sogar in 24h zu Hause hätte. 

Wie bei allen Sachen gibt es genug die dafür und dagegen sind, aber die heutige Gesellschaft denkt manchmal nicht weit genug.


----------



## nibi030 (26. Februar 2016)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> geh mal in nen Laden und versuch nach 18 Monaten z.B. eine Hose auf Garantie reparieren zu lassen die gerissen ist.
> Und das ist nur ein Beispiel. Ich würde Amazon weit aus weniger nutzen, wenn die lokalen Händler nicht solche totalen intoleranten A... wären.
> Musste es letztens erst wieder leidlich lernen: Beim Media ne F-Secure lizenz mitgenommen, ausversehen im Regal vergriffen und anstelle der Internet Security die VPN mitgenommen. Amazon wäre es zurück gegangen, alles gut, bei Media war erstmal terz angesagt ... (ja ich weis mein Fehler) aber es war noch original verpackt. Was soll der scheiß also?
> Dann gings um n Notebook das mein Onkel zum GB bekommen sollte. Selbst online hast auf Media Markt n 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht. ******* nur wenn dir der Verkäufer vor Ort erzählt, er kann es lokal nicht anbieten und online werden Gebühren fürs zurücksetzen fällig, auch wenn ich nix installiert hab. Amazon, nimmt die Dinger einfach so wieder zurück ....
> ...




Wenn man nicht über den Tellerrand schauen kann.... sollte man sich vlt einfach im Keller verstecken und immer wieder mit dem Kopp gegen die Wand hauen!

Was hat denn dein Einzelhändler mit dem Garantie als Service zu tun?! Du hast dich wie ein normaler, mündiger Verbraucher an den Hersteller zu wenden und in der Regel hast du nach 18 Monaten keine Garantie mehr, sondern eine Gewährleistung. Wie das funktioniert und wie der Ablauf des ganzen ist, kannst du dir gerne selber bei Wikipedia erlesen und ein Stück schlauer werden! 



> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...Mfm6ibP5XQOxyfGN0CQHKQ&bvm=bv.115339255,d.ZWU



Das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht hast du auch nur, weil dein Gesetzgeber hier dies so geregelt hat. Es handelt sich hier nicht um einen Service oder eine Mildtätigkeit der Online Händler sondern etwas wozu sie per Gesetz verplichtet sind. Warum die Händler dazu verplichtet wurden, kannst du ebenfalls auf der Wikipedia nachlesen.

Zum Thema Ignoranz: dein Post strotzt nur so vor Ignoranz, dass mir wirklich schlecht wird!


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Februar 2016)

Also mich juckt Prime nicht und ich werd es mir auch nie nehmen.
Unter dem Mindestbestellwert bestelle ich ohnehin so gut wie nie und falls doch, hau ich eben eine BluRay in den Warenkorb dazu.
Ob das Paket dann in einem oder 3 Tagen da ist, ist mir auch ziemlich Banane.
Serien & Co gugge ich über Netflix, dafür brauche ich es also auch nicht.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich das da oben lese ... man solle die Sache neutral betrachten was der Käufer davon hat ... super neutral ...

Was die Umwelt und die Leute die dort arbeiten davon haben interessiert wohl nicht? Super Sache.

MM / Saturn und co sind genau so nen Rotz. Jeder MM darf eigene Preise machen. In Regionen wo die Leute mehr Geld haben kostet Artikel XYZ mal eben den Betrag X mehr als dort wo die Menschen weniger Kaufkraft haben. Aus BWL Sicht eventuell logisch, fair wohl nicht.


----------



## Palmdale (26. Februar 2016)

Die 49€ sind bei Amazon für mich gut angelegt. Schon auf dem Ausbau des Dienstes hatte ich die Prime-Mitgliedschaft für den kostenfreien Versand, jetzt noch mit Video-Streaming, eBook (kindle  Leihbibliothek 1x gratis im Monat) und der Musikflatrate (für mich persönlich das beste des gesamten Prime!).

Einen besseren Gegenwert findet man für die knapp 4,09€ monatlich im gesamten Internet nicht



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Wenn ich das da oben lese ... man solle die Sache neutral betrachten was der Käufer davon hat ... super neutral ...
> 
> Was die Umwelt und die Leute die dort arbeiten davon haben interessiert wohl nicht? Super Sache.
> 
> MM / Saturn und co sind genau so nen Rotz. Jeder MM darf eigene Preise machen. In Regionen wo die Leute mehr Geld haben kostet Artikel XYZ mal eben den Betrag X mehr als dort wo die Menschen weniger Kaufkraft haben. Aus BWL Sicht eventuell logisch, fair wohl nicht.



Freie Marktwirtschaft und Franchise-Systeme haben mit Fairness nichts zu tun und wird es auch nie. Die Wahl liegt bei dir als Konsument. Die Arbeitsbedingungen sind bei Amazon nicht wirklich so schlimm, wie von Verdi immer dargestellt. Die freie Marktwirtschaft bei dir ums Eck, insbesondere Gastronomie ist weitaus schlimmer, glaubs mir. Über 10€ die Stunde für angelernte Kräfte sind sehr selten...

Und ja, die MediaSaturn Holding ist Rotz, mindestens die Hälfte der Mitarbeiter angelernte Kräfte und hier wird etwas weiter oben von qualifizierter Beratung gesprochen (nicht von dir), etwas lachhaft. Die Beratung zur Produktgüte in der IT-Welt übernehmen mittlerweile Internetportale wie Toms, PCGH oder CB, dann wird gekauft und ggf. vom Fernabsatzrecht Gebrauch gemacht. Aber Beraten lass ich mich definitiv nicht von Hilfsverkäufern


----------



## OldboyX (26. Februar 2016)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht über den Tellerrand schauen kann.... sollte man sich vlt einfach im Keller verstecken und immer wieder mit dem Kopp gegen die Wand hauen!
> 
> Was hat denn dein Einzelhändler mit dem Garantie als Service zu tun?! Du hast dich wie ein normaler, mündiger Verbraucher an den Hersteller zu wenden und in der Regel hast du nach 18 Monaten keine Garantie mehr, sondern eine Gewährleistung. Wie das funktioniert und wie der Ablauf des ganzen ist, kannst du dir gerne selber bei Wikipedia erlesen und ein Stück schlauer werden!



Nichts für ungut, aber du argumentierst ja gegen dich selbst. Der Kunde soll also alle möglichen Schritte unternehmen, sich einlesen, sich kümmern usw.? Bei Amazon mach ich ein Ticket auf, packs in den Karton, schick das Teil kostenlos an Amazon zurück und zwei Tage später habe ich das Geld wieder am Konto.

Das letzte Mal als ich eine Garantieabwicklung "über den Hersteller" bei einem HP Notebook gemacht habe, hat der ganze Prozess 8 Wochen gedauert, ich musste viel Zeit investieren, die Versandkosten selbst tragen und das Gerät kam am Ende wieder zurück, ohne dass das Problem behoben wurde. 


Und jetzt überleg mal, wo ich in Zukunft kaufen werde.


Der von dir verlinkte Artikel spricht ja schon Bände. Wieso bitte soll man etwas gegen Amazon tun? Wieso ist Amazon überhaupt ein Feindbild? Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn und da gibt es auch gar keinen Kampf. Der Laden in der Innenstadt wird zukünftig eine ganz bestimmte Nische bedienen und jene Leute erreichen, die beruflich oder privat dort sowieso vorbeikommen/in der Nähe wohnen oder für die "in der Innenstadt spazieren und shoppen" eine Art tolle Beschäftigung ist. Für Menschen, die nicht gern in der Innenstadt herumlatschen und etwas weiter außerhalb wohnen bedeutet sich ins Geschäft begeben zu müssen vor allem Zeitaufwand und Kosten. Die werden sich für den Versandhandel entscheiden. Inwiefern übrigens ein großer Versandhändler ökologisch bedenklicher sein soll, als die Gesamtheit der Endkunden die in den Laden fahren, erschließt sich mir nicht. Amazon hat ein Interesse daran, mehrere Pakete mit einem Fahrzeug auszuliefern, das haben Einzelpersonen nicht. Da könnte man doch gleich behaupten öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sind ökologisch bedenklich, es ist besser wir fahren alle selbst....

Dass Versandhandel ökologisch belastender ist als Ladenkäufe müsste man mir erst noch fundiert beweisen. Polemische Behauptungen von Menschen die mit dem "Ladengeschäft" sozialisiert wurden und den Online-Handel diffus als "Bedrohung" darstellen ohne konkret nennen zu können was nun die Gefahr sein soll, reichen da nicht.


----------



## Bevier (26. Februar 2016)

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie ich damals zu Prime kam. Ich bin so lange es diesen Service in Deutschland gibt, schon Prime-Kunde. Damals November 2007 hatte ich eine recht einfache Rechnung zu machen: ich bezahle ~25 € pro Jahr und beikomme dafür alle Waren kostenlos zugesandt. 2007 hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon 37 € für die Versandkosten bei Amazon gelassen und auch in Zukunft sah es nicht so aus, als ob ich deutlich weniger bestellen sollte. Also lohnte es sich für mich ^^
Dass die Kosten danach noch etwas stiegen, war dann auch kein Beinbruch. Gegen Weihnachten hatte ich im Regelfall bis zu 80 € für den Versand zusammen "gespart".

Als dann noch der Videoservice dazu kam, nahm ich ihn gleich mit. Der Versandservice blieb gleich und für die Filme musste ich im Endeffekt nur 15 € drauf zahlen, im Vergleich zu anderen Streamingangeboten mehr als nur ein gutes Angebot...

Mich stört dieses Gebahren von Amazon also nicht im Geringsten, ich bin und bleibe zufriedener Nutznießer!


----------



## Palmdale (26. Februar 2016)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der von dir verlinkte Artikel spricht ja schon Bände. Wieso bitte soll man etwas gegen Amazon tun? Wieso ist Amazon überhaupt ein Feindbild? Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn und da gibt es auch gar keinen Kampf. Der Laden in der Innenstadt wird zukünftig eine ganz bestimmte Nische bedienen und jene Leute erreichen, die beruflich oder privat dort sowieso vorbeikommen/in der Nähe wohnen oder für die "in der Innenstadt spazieren und shoppen" eine Art tolle Beschäftigung ist. Für Menschen, die nicht gern in der Innenstadt herumlatschen und etwas weiter außerhalb wohnen bedeutet sich ins Geschäft begeben zu müssen vor allem Zeitaufwand und Kosten. Die werden sich für den Versandhandel entscheiden. Inwiefern übrigens ein großer Versandhändler ökologisch bedenklicher sein soll, als die Gesamtheit der Endkunden die in den Laden fahren, erschließt sich mir nicht. Amazon hat ein Interesse daran, mehrere Pakete mit einem Fahrzeug auszuliefern, das haben Einzelpersonen nicht. Da könnte man doch gleich behaupten öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sind ökologisch bedenklich, es ist besser wir fahren alle selbst....
> 
> Dass Versandhandel ökologisch belastender ist als Ladenkäufe müsste man mir erst noch fundiert beweisen. Polemische Behauptungen von Menschen die mit dem "Ladengeschäft" sozialisiert wurden und den Online-Handel diffus als "Bedrohung" darstellen ohne konkret nennen zu können was nun die Gefahr sein soll, reichen da nicht.



Korrekt. Viele Einzelhändler haben schlicht und ergreifend versäumt, ihr Geschäftsmodell mit der Zeit gehen zu lassen. Es sollte wohl keinen mehr wundern, dass Läden wie Karstadt, Schlecker als klassische Alles-Anbieter langsam zurückgehen. Entweder man spezialisiert sich, dann aber richtig auf hochwertige Ware oder man geht unter. Der Preiskampf - und nichts anderes ist es bei austauschbaren Gütern wie Fernseher des gleichen Typs - ist in dieser Branche mörderisch und die entsprechenden Preisvergleiche wie hier auf PCGH oder geizhals.de oder guenstiger.de bringen alles nur einen Knopfdruck oder Mausklick entfernt.

Im Internet selbst zählt Service und Glaubwürdigkeit, was Gewährleistung/Garantie betrifft. Einem fremden Onlineshop schau ich erst in die AGB, bevor ich nur in Erwägung ziehe, da etwas zu bestellen. Amazon bietet hier keinerlei Kritik, da wird ansatzweise lieber einmal zuviel getauscht oder ein Nachlass gewährt, bevor der Kunde mit dem Fehlerhaften Produkt im Regen stehen gelassen wird. 

@PCGH

Etwas reißerisch ist die Überschrift tatsächlich. So könnte man ja auch Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft beim Musikhören proklamieren, wenn mans auf Spotify bezieht. Scho weng komisch...


----------



## Kyrodar (26. Februar 2016)

Betrifft mich nicht, bin Prime Kunde. Also, who cares?


----------



## XeT (26. Februar 2016)

nicht einmal 10% der Amazonangestellten Streikt bei den jährlichen Verdi-Feiertagen für MEHR GELD.
sind die restlichen dann so traurig das sie lieber zur Arbeit gehen als für ihr recht zu kämpfen?

Find es immer wieder schön wie schlecht die Arbeit bei Amazon sein muss.  
Lieber bei Aldi die Kopfrechnenden Akordkassiere mit 3 Teilen auf dem Warenband belohnen.
Es gibt soviel schlechtes auf der Welt aber das unwichtigste wird immer aufgespielt um von wahren Problemen abzulenken.


Achso und ich als primekunde vergleiche noch immer Angebote uns entscheide dann. PC Hardware nur selten bei Amazon. Eigentlich nur die Monitore beim rest stimmt das Angebot nicht.

Das Amazon versucht einen stärker zu binde, sehe ich nicht. Eher ein versuch mehr zu prime zu bewegen. 
Mit mehr primekunden können sie besser für ihr online-Angebot verhandeln


----------



## nibi030 (26. Februar 2016)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber du argumentierst ja gegen dich selbst. Der Kunde soll also alle möglichen Schritte unternehmen, sich einlesen, sich kümmern usw.? Bei Amazon mach ich ein Ticket auf, packs in den Karton, schick das Teil kostenlos an Amazon zurück und zwei Tage später habe ich das Geld wieder am Konto.
> 
> Das letzte Mal als ich eine Garantieabwicklung "über den Hersteller" bei einem HP Notebook gemacht habe, hat der ganze Prozess 8 Wochen gedauert, ich musste viel Zeit investieren, die Versandkosten selbst tragen und das Gerät kam am Ende wieder zurück, ohne dass das Problem behoben wurde.
> 
> ...



Bedingt gebe ich dir duchaus Recht! Das ist für dich wesentlich einfacher... aber deswegen die Einzelhändler anzukacken, weil die das nicht machen war von Dark-Blood einfach völlig daneben!

Amazon kann das auch nur aufgrund seiner Marktmacht machen, es handelt sich hier nicht um Service am Kunden. Da werden die Hersteller einfach an die Wand gestellt und es heißt dann, entweder du ziehst mit oder fliegst aus meinem Angebot. Aus diesem Grund kann man auch völlig abgenutzte Güter innerhalb 14 Tagen zurück geben, weil Amazon das zum großen Teil so an die Hersteller schickt. Das können die Einzelhändler nicht, denn die zählen nicht als Gewicht bei den Herstellern. Man muß das ganze wirklich mal von allen Seiten betrachten und nicht nur von einer. Sicherlich für dich als Kunden ist das schön und kompfartabel, deswegen aber auf die Einzelhändler stunk zu machen das doch deren Service so grausam ist, geht gar nicht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Februar 2016)

Richtig so.
Schliesslich bezahle ich dafuer mitgleidschaft.
Ist nix anderes wie wenn beim fliegen der poebel econemy fliegt und die betuchteren eben erste klasse.

Wenn ihr shopping-peasents kein geld fuer ne virzugsbehandlung habt, geht halt eurer wiiu mario zocken.


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Februar 2016)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> geh mal in nen Laden und versuch nach 18 Monaten z.B. eine Hose auf Garantie reparieren zu lassen die gerissen ist.
> Und das ist nur ein Beispiel. Ich würde Amazon weit aus weniger nutzen, wenn die lokalen Händler nicht solche totalen intoleranten A... wären.
> Musste es letztens erst wieder leidlich lernen: Beim Media ne F-Secure lizenz mitgenommen, ausversehen im Regal vergriffen und anstelle der Internet Security die VPN mitgenommen. Amazon wäre es zurück gegangen, alles gut, bei Media war erstmal terz angesagt ... (ja ich weis mein Fehler) aber es war noch original verpackt. Was soll der scheiß also?
> Dann gings um n Notebook das mein Onkel zum GB bekommen sollte. Selbst online hast auf Media Markt 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht. ******* nur wenn dir der Verkäufer vor Ort erzählt, er kann es lokal nicht anbieten und online werden Gebühren fürs zurücksetzen fällig, auch wenn ich nix installiert hab. Amazon, nimmt die Dinger einfach so wieder zurück ....
> ...



1. Garantie ist was anderes als Gewährleistung und sofern eine Garantie existiert kannst Du sogar nach 10 Jahren deine Hose umtauschen (sofern sie für 10 Jahre festgelegt ist). Gewährleistung ist immer 24 Monate,und Du bist ab dem 7. Monat verpflichtet den Fehler nachzuweisen, der beim Zeitpunkt des Kaufes schon da war. Alles danach entstandene ist nicht abgedeckt und beruht auf Kulanz. 

2. Es gibt kein Rückgaberecht, auch nicht online. Es gibt nur ein Fernabsatzrecht bei z.B. Inhaltsirrtümern, Preisfehlern etc. Alles andere ist Kulanz des Händlers.

3. Software ist kein Produkt an sich sondern eine Lizenz. Ein Rückgaberecht oder Fernabsatzrecht würde nicht greifen, außer der Händler bietet es an. Ob ein Artikel genutzt wurde oder nicht kann der Händler dank Datenschutzrichtlinien der Softwarehersteller nicht einsehen. Da die Softwarehersteller einen Artikel nicht zurücknehmen müssen bleibt der Händler im Zweifel drauf sitzen und macht Verlust.

4. Wenn ein Notebook einmal genutzt wurde ist man von gesetzgeber her verpflichtet alle Daten professionell löschen zu lassen, bevor man es wieder verkaufen kann. Im Zweifel wirft man die Festplatte weg, Verlust macht man auf jeden Fall als Händler. Deswegen nehmen viele es auch nicht zurück, was ihr gutes Recht ist. Du hast keinen Anspruch darauf.

5. Wenn der lokale Handel den Bach runtergeht sinkt das gesamte Lohnniveau in Deutschland. Keine Branche besteht außerhalb des Wirtschaftskreislaufs, der Deutschland antreibt. Und der handel besteht halt aus knapp 3 000 000 Mitarbeiter.
*
Bsp.: *Verkäufer arbeiten für wenig Geld, Verkäufer können nur billiges Autos kaufen, Autos müssen billig produziert werden, Gehälter in Automobilbranche werden angepasst, Ingenieure verdienen auch weniger, Grafiker verdienen weniger, die Fertigung wird ins Ausland verlagert, Transportunternehmen müssen die Autos billig nach Deutschland bringen, ausländische Unternehmen bringen Autos nach Deutschland, Logistikunternehmen passen Preis an, Gehalt der LKW-Fahrer wird angepasst...usw.


----------



## GEChun (26. Februar 2016)

nibi030 schrieb:


> erstenS : das ist bullshit! sogar hochgradig!
> 
> - MM & Saturn "matchen" dir immer die Amazon Preise, du musst nur was sagen... die "matchen" sogar Preise von Händlern die nur über Amazon verkaufen
> 
> ...



Also ich wollte bei MM mal ne mobile Toschiba Platte kaufen 1TB, die war bei MM im Angebot.
Bei Amazon war sie trotzdem 20€ günstiger aber nur via außenstehender Händler die bei Amazon verkaufen. 
Amazon selbst war 1€ teurer. Hab den Verkäufer darauf angesprochen...
Antwort:  Wir gleichen die Preise nur an Amazon Preise an, nicht an Händler die dort verkaufen!

Und das in einem Tonfall der Rüber kam wie friss oder stirb, kannst es ja sein lassen die Platte zu kaufen wir brauchen dich nicht und ich hab wichtigerer Stress.

Weil ich nicht warten wollte hab ich dann sogar den Fehler gemacht und die Platte bei MM gekauft, die dann auch noch defekt war und nicht die maximalen 1TB angezeigt hat sondern irgendwas um 860GB...
Hab die Platte zu MM zurück gebracht und durfte dort dann erst einmal diskutieren... darauf hin wurd es mir zu blöd und ich wollt das Ding ganz zurück geben... leider haben Sie das nicht angenommen.
Hab lediglich einen MM Gutschein über den besagten Wert bekommen...
Dafür bin ich ca 20 min im Auto gefahren und hab locker 2x 45min Zeit geofpert... na Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Hab mir darauf hin die Platte bei Amazon bestellt, 20€ gespart und hatte keinen Stress, selbst wenn ich sie zurück geben hätte wollen.
Will damit also nur sagen, selber Schuld MM!


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Wenn ich das da oben lese ... man solle die Sache neutral betrachten was der Käufer davon hat ... super neutral ...
> 
> Was die Umwelt und die Leute die dort arbeiten davon haben interessiert wohl nicht? Super Sache.


Inwieweit geht es in dem Artikel jetzt über die Leute, die bei Amazon arbeiten? Es gibt viele Unternehmen, die man für ihre Mitarbeiterpolitik kritisieren kann. Viele Unternehmen, die das betrifft, haben keinen Service ala Prime. Also wo ist jetzt der direkte Zusammenhang zwischen dem, um was es im Artikel geht, und der Mitarbeiterpolitik? Aber klar, man kann auch wirklich jedes Thema kapern, nur um kritisieren zu können... 

Und die Umwelt? Was ist an Prime jetzt besonders schädlich für die Umwelt?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, dass andere Marktteilnehmer die Entwicklung verschlafen haben und lieber mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, anstatt sich selbst radikal zu verändern...



Ob man die Entwicklung nun gut oder schlecht findet, ist eine andere Frage. Ebenso wie bei der Spieledistribution (Exklusivtitel für verschiedene DRM-Plattformen), der Netzneutralität (schnellere Internetverbindungen für Premiumanbieter) kann man es sicherlich auch im Versandhandel gut heißen, wenn einzelne Anbieter durch Exklusivprogramme den Markt fragmentieren und einen Kundenstamm eng an sich binden.

Privat bevorzuge ich in allen drei Fällen klar einen offenen Wettbewerb, bei dem der Kunde jeden Kauf unabhängig von vorrangehenden tätigt. Insbesondere kleine Anbieter überleben es nun einmal nicht, wenn die potentielle Kundschaft schon fest an ein marktbeherrschendes Unternehmen gebunden ist. Leider ist nicht immer der größte oder erste Anbieter mit einer Idee auch das Beste für den Kunden (siehe Microsoft).


----------



## Brehministrator (26. Februar 2016)

Kyrodar schrieb:


> Betrifft mich nicht, bin Prime Kunde. Also, who cares?



Oh man  Und auch noch so unverhüllt direkt in der gleichen Zeile: *"Betrifft mich persönlich nicht, also who cares?"*

Ich hoffe, das war ironisch gemeint. Ansonsten scheinst du wohl echt zu glauben, die Welt besteht nur aus dir  Wenn du das nächste Mal deine Wohnung verlässt, sei bitte nicht erschrocken, falls du da noch andere Menschen sehen solltest... Es gibt die nämlich.


----------



## GEChun (26. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ob man die Entwicklung nun gut oder schlecht findet, ist eine andere Frage. Ebenso wie bei der Spieledistribution (Exklusivtitel für verschiedene DRM-Plattformen), der Netzneutralität (schnellere Internetverbindungen für Premiumanbieter) kann man es sicherlich auch im Versandhandel gut heißen, wenn einzelne Anbieter durch Exklusivprogramme den Markt fragmentieren und einen Kundenstamm eng an sich binden.
> 
> Privat bevorzuge ich in allen drei Fällen klar einen offenen Wettbewerb, bei dem der Kunde jeden Kauf unabhängig von vorrangehenden tätigt. Insbesondere kleine Anbieter überleben es nun einmal nicht, wenn die potentielle Kundschaft schon fest an ein marktbeherrschendes Unternehmen gebunden ist. Leider ist nicht immer der größte oder erste Anbieter mit einer Idee auch das Beste für den Kunden (siehe Microsoft).



Hier bietet Amazon übrigens auch die Möglichkeit selbst Handel via Online Plattform zu tätigen! Könnte mir vorstellen das es für sehr kleine Unternehmen durchaus positiv wirkt wenn diese durch den Namen Amazon womöglich online noch mehr Kunden als vorher bekommen!


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Februar 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> 1. Garantie ist was anderes als Gewährleistung und sofern eine Garantie existiert kannst Du sogar nach 10 Jahren deine Hose umtauschen (sofern sie für 10 Jahre festgelegt ist). Gewährleistung ist immer 24 Monate,und Du bist ab dem 7. Monat verpflichtet den Fehler nachzuweisen, der beim Zeitpunkt des Kaufes schon da war. Alles danach entstandene ist nicht abgedeckt und beruht auf Kulanz.
> 
> 2. Es gibt kein Rückgaberecht, auch nicht online. Es gibt nur ein Fernabsatzrecht bei z.B. Inhaltsirrtümern, Preisfehlern etc. Alles andere ist Kulanz des Händlers.
> 
> ...




Der handel ist viel.....lebensmittel, autos etc.....

Aber elektronik?

Dein ganzes beispiel hinkt.......was interessieren die paar mediamarktmitarbeiter die dann weniger geld verdienen?

Wenns denen zu wenig geld wird, suchen sie sich eben andere jobs.
Nachfrage regelt angebot.
Haenndler muss verkaeufern mehr zahlen da sonst keiner mehr als verkaeufer arbeitet.


Dein auto beispiel hat schon aufgehoert sinn zu ergeben als da stand "hersteller macht autos billiger"



Es interessiert die deitsche wirtschaft einen furz wenn im einzelhandel ein sterben eintritt.
Lagerarbeiter usw wird man auch weiterhin brauchen und fuer die pflege der onlinestires kann ja der verkaeufer auf it umschulen.

Will er nich? Pech gehabt. Der markt und die welt entwickeln sich nunmal weiter.

Die tante emma laeden mit frischer milch, honig und mehl gibts ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Palmdale (26. Februar 2016)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Bedingt gebe ich dir duchaus Recht! Das ist für dich wesentlich einfacher... aber deswegen die Einzelhändler anzukacken, weil die das nicht machen war von Dark-Blood einfach völlig daneben!
> 
> Amazon kann das auch nur aufgrund seiner Marktmacht machen, es handelt sich hier nicht um Service am Kunden. Da werden die Hersteller einfach an die Wand gestellt und es heißt dann, entweder du ziehst mit oder fliegst aus meinem Angebot. Aus diesem Grund kann man auch völlig abgenutzte Güter innerhalb 14 Tagen zurück geben, weil Amazon das zum großen Teil so an die Hersteller schickt. Das können die Einzelhändler nicht, denn die zählen nicht als Gewicht bei den Herstellern. Man muß das ganze wirklich mal von allen Seiten betrachten und nicht nur von einer. Sicherlich für dich als Kunden ist das schön und kompfartabel, deswegen aber auf die Einzelhändler stunk zu machen das doch deren Service so grausam ist, geht gar nicht.



Amazon ist allerdings auch mal von klein auf gewachsen. Letzten Endes ist allerdings IMMER der Händler mein Ansprechpartner bei Gewährleistungsfällen, erst ab dem 7. Monat wäre es tatsächlich zu überlegen, es über die Garantie des Herstellers direkt abzuwickeln, sollte aber von Einzelfall zu Einzelfall entschieden werden. Hand aufs Herz, viele Einzelhändler wiegeln da erst einmal ab aufgrund der Kosten, die dadurch entstehen und bauen auf die Unwissenheit des Kunden, obwohl sie DAZU GESETZLICH VERPFLICHTET sind, die Gewährleistung zu übernehmen. 




sethdiabolos schrieb:


> 1. Garantie ist was anderes als Gewährleistung und sofern eine Garantie existiert kannst Du sogar nach 10 Jahren deine Hose umtauschen (sofern sie für 10 Jahre festgelegt ist). Gewährleistung ist immer 24 Monate,und Du bist ab dem 7. Monat verpflichtet den Fehler nachzuweisen, der beim Zeitpunkt des Kaufes schon da war. Alles danach entstandene ist nicht abgedeckt und beruht auf Kulanz.
> 
> 2. Es gibt kein Rückgaberecht, auch nicht online. Es gibt nur ein Fernabsatzrecht bei z.B. Inhaltsirrtümern, Preisfehlern etc. Alles andere ist Kulanz des Händlers.
> 
> ...



zu 2. 

Ist nicht ganz korrekt. Das Fernabsatzgesetz ist eingeführt worden, um dem Kunden per Fernbestellung von seinen "Prüfmöglichkeiten" dem Ladenbesucher gleichzustellen. Entsprechend kann er die Ware ohne Angabe von Gründen binnen 14 Tagen (teilweise länger) zurücksenden (teilweise mit Übernahme der Versandkosten). Das beruht nicht auf Kulanz, sondern ist verpflichtend (versiegelte Software und andere Ausnahmen, Beschädigungen etc. pp. mal außen vor).


----------



## Tischi89 (26. Februar 2016)

...und mein Primeaccount ist vorgestern abgelaufen *heul


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Februar 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Also ich wollte bei MM mal ne mobile Toschiba Platte kaufen 1TB, die war bei MM im Angebot.
> Bei Amazon war sie trotzdem 20€ günstiger aber nur via außenstehender Händler die bei Amazon verkaufen.
> Amazon selbst war 1€ teurer. Hab den Verkäufer darauf angesprochen...
> Antwort:  Wir gleichen die Preise nur an Amazon Preise an, nicht an Händler die dort verkaufen!
> ...




Willkommen in der Computerwelt. 1TB sind glaube 928-932GB und nicht 1000. Das ist so, war so und wird immer so sein, dann Bit-Byte-Umrechnung.
Zu einer Rücknahme ist kein Händler verpflichtet. Die Preisdifferenz sollte klar sein, wenn Du den Laden siehst und die Mitarbeiter, die leider inzwischen für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten müssen. Das kostet halt alles Geld und wenn bei Amazon "1" Fliesbandmitarbeiter ganze "14" Leute im Einzelhandel ersetzt kommt halt eine Differenz zustande.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ob man die Entwicklung nun gut oder schlecht findet, ist eine andere Frage. Ebenso wie bei der Spieledistribution (Exklusivtitel für verschiedene DRM-Plattformen), der Netzneutralität (schnellere Internetverbindungen für Premiumanbieter) kann man es sicherlich auch im Versandhandel gut heißen, wenn einzelne Anbieter durch Exklusivprogramme den Markt fragmentieren und einen Kundenstamm eng an sich binden.
> 
> Privat bevorzuge ich in allen drei Fällen klar einen offenen Wettbewerb, bei dem der Kunde jeden Kauf unabhängig von vorrangehenden tätigt. Insbesondere kleine Anbieter überleben es nun einmal nicht, wenn die potentielle Kundschaft schon fest an ein marktbeherrschendes Unternehmen gebunden ist. Leider ist nicht immer der größte oder erste Anbieter mit einer Idee auch das Beste für den Kunden (siehe Microsoft).



Dann müsstest du aber (privat) auch kosequent gegen jegliche Abonnements sein. Denn das ist auch harte Kundenbindung, zumal wenn der Verlag eine monatliche Kündigung ausschließt. Offener Wettbewerb würde bedeuten, dass ich jeden Monat selbst entscheiden kann, welches Magazin ich kaufen möchte. Habe ich ein Abonnement, dann tendiere ich natürlich eher dazu, bei einer Lösung bzw. einem Produkt zu bleiben. Das gilt für Prime ebenso wie für das Abonnement eines Magazins...

Außerdem kommt Amazons Marktmacht ja nicht von ungefähr. Sie liegt imo vor allem darin begründet, dass sie besser ist als der restliche Markt - und das mit einigem Abstand. Amazons Erfolg ist damit nicht nur den eigenen Bestrebungen um Kundenbindung zu verdanken, sondern vor allem auch dem Versagen bzw. dem Versäumnis der restlichen Marktteilnehmer. Warum bietet eigentlich sonst niemand einen Service wie Prime an? Diese Frage muss man imo stellen, bevor man mit dem Finger auf Amazon zeigt. Im Zeitschriftenmarkt funktioniert es ja auch, da haben sich mittlerweile alle Teilnehmer damit abgefunden, dass es harte Kundenbindung durch Abonnnements gibt und es macht jeder so. 

Trotzdem muss man stark zwischen Kundenbindung und tatsächlicher Einschränkung des freien Wettbewerbs unterscheiden. Letzteres macht Amazon nämlich nicht. Sie zwingen keine Hersteller dazu, Produkte exklusiv nur für Prime-Kunden anzubieten und gleichzeitig nirgendwo sonst. Das wäre ein wirklicher Missbrauch der Marktmacht, der wahrscheinlich auch die Wettbewerbshüter auf den Plan rufen würde. In seiner jetzigen Form ist Prime einfach ein "value added service" und damit eine Marktinnovation im Sinne des Kunden! Ich meine, der Erfolg gibt dem ganzen Programm doch recht? Es wird niemand dazu gezwungen, Prime zu abonnieren. Man kommt auch prima ohne zurecht (was übrigens den Vergleich beispielsweise mit Steam auf dem PC-Markt ein wenig schwierig macht, da man hier tatsächliche Konsumbeschränkungen auf nur einen einzigen Shop hat).

Also wenn du mich fragst, hat Amazon hier nichts falsch gemacht, wohl aber alle Mitbewerber, die es so weit haben kommen lassen. Was kann denn jetzt Amazon dafür, dass die Mitbewerber derart inkompetent (im Vergleich) sind. Amazon hat sich seinen Vorsprung vor allem durch technische Innovationen (Shopsystem!) und durch Marktinnovationen (konsequente Ausrichtung auf schnelle Lieferung und Prime) imo fair erarbeitet. Und wie gesagt, die Nachfrage der Kunden gibt ihnen recht.

Aber es ist wahr, dass die moderne Welt inzwischen Märkte produziert, in denen kleine Anbieter nur dann eine Chance haben, wenn sie entweder irgendwas deutlich besser können als die großen Player oder wenn sie eine kleine Nische abdecken, die für die großen Player unrentabel sind. Und selbst dann kommt es oft dazu, dass kleine Firmen einfach aufgekauft werden. Das ist Marktkonsolidierung in Zeiten der Globalisierung, mit all den Vor- und Nachteilen. Klar erlauben wir somit Firmen mehr Macht und Kontrolle und ebnen damit auch den Weg für Missbrauch. In diesen Fällen ist vor allem der Staat bzw. die Öffentlichkeit gefordert. Gleichzeitig drücken wir so die Preise (durch Skaleneffekte und geringere Transaktionskosten) und die generelle Verfügbarkeit, was letztlich allen Kunden zugute kommt. Ich sehe diese Entwicklung einfach als natürliche Folge einer immer enger zusammen wachsenden Welt und dem dadurch steigenden Absatzmarkt, der praktisch zwangsläufig zur Dominanz großer Konzerne führt. Solange prinzipielle Regeln des Wettbewerbs (und Gesetze) eingehalten werden, sollten wir uns daran gewöhnen und das Beste daraus machen. Zumal es eben nicht immer alles nur pauschal schlecht ist.


----------



## GEChun (26. Februar 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Computerwelt. 1TB sind glaube 928-932GB und nicht 1000. Das ist so, war so und wird immer so sein, dann Bit-Byte-Umrechnung.
> Zu einer Rücknahme ist kein Händler verpflichtet. Die Preisdifferenz sollte klar sein, wenn Du den Laden siehst und die Mitarbeiter, die leider inzwischen für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten müssen. Das kostet halt alles Geld und wenn bei Amazon "1" Fliesbandmitarbeiter ganze "14" Leute im Einzelhandel ersetzt kommt halt eine Differenz zustande.



928GB sind 928 und nicht 850-860GB!
Die Platte von Amazon hatte dann auch über 900! Und es war exakt das gleiche Modell!


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Februar 2016)

Ich sehne mich echt nach einer welt in der es diese ganzen kleinen bockwurstlaeden in den staedten nicht mehr gibt.

Zu teuer, zu unfreundlich.

Waere guter wohnraum.

Wird ueber kurz oder lng auch so werden.

Onlineshoppen ist bequemer, bietet mehr service und ist billiger.

Die die jetzt noch im laden kaufen sind die aelteren generationen.....

Wenn ich mal 80 bin, kauf ich auch weiterhin nur online....weil ichs so schon seit meiner kindheit gewohnt bin.....und machfolgegenerationen sowieso....

Die laeden leben doch momentan eh in 80% der faelle von den "alten" 40-70 jaehrigen


----------



## GEChun (26. Februar 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich sehne mich echt nach einer welt in der es diese ganzen kleinen bockwurstlaeden in den staedten nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Zu teuer, zu unfreundlich.
> 
> ...



Ganz ohne Geschäfte geht es nicht, denk mal an Lebensmittel! 
Denk so Geschäfte wie Real wird es in Zukunft daher immer geben! Kannst dann halt alles an einem Ort kriegen.
Amazon experimentiert ja auch mit Lager Geschäften bei denen du hingehen kannst und die neben Versandtlager als Geschäfte dienen!


----------



## SaftSpalte (26. Februar 2016)

Amazon hat mich noch nie interessiert . Ich setzte mich lieber ins Auto und fahre einkaufen


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich sehne mich echt nach einer welt in der es diese ganzen kleinen bockwurstlaeden in den staedten nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Zu teuer, zu unfreundlich.
> 
> ...



Es kommt darauf an. Läden haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, vor allem in Großstädten. Zum einen erfüllen sie eine soziale Funktion (kannst ja mal die Frauenwelt fragen...), zum anderen gibt es auch viele Nischenprodukte, für die eine spezielle Beratung durchaus nicht verkehrt ist. Wanderschuhe würde ich z.B. ungern online kaufen wollen. Aber klar, viele Geschäfte für "Standardprodukte", mit denen kein besonderer Beratungsaufwand oder sozialer Status verbunden ist, werden über kurz oder lang zu kämpfen haben. Denn die lassen sich einfach und schnell durch Onlineläden ersetzen.

Und klar, Läden für Produkte des alltäglichen Lebens wird es immer geben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Februar 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Geschäfte geht es nicht, denk mal an Lebensmittel!
> Denk so Geschäfte wie Real wird es in Zukunft daher immer geben! Kannst dann halt alles an einem Ort kriegen.
> Amazon experimentiert ja auch mit Lager Geschäften bei denen du hingehen kannst und die neben Versandtlager als Geschäfte dienen!



Klar, sowas wie real usw.....
Grosse laeden mit einem breiten programm.


Aber der kleine schuhladen in der innenstadt usw....das wird sterben


----------



## SaftSpalte (26. Februar 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Also ich wollte bei MM mal ne mobile Toschiba Platte kaufen 1TB, die war bei MM im Angebot.
> Bei Amazon war sie trotzdem 20€ günstiger aber nur via außenstehender Händler die bei Amazon verkaufen.
> Amazon selbst war 1€ teurer. Hab den Verkäufer darauf angesprochen...
> Antwort:  Wir gleichen die Preise nur an Amazon Preise an, nicht an Händler die dort verkaufen!
> ...







Du hast mich echt zum Weinen gebracht 

Und meinen Abend gerettet  

Es tut mir soo leid


----------



## INU.ID (26. Februar 2016)

Ich persönlich schaue gar nicht mehr sooo genau auf den Preis. Für mich entscheidend ist primär der Service.

Der Einzelhandel hat sich selbst ins Aus geschossen. Ob Expert-Klein oder Alternate und wie sie alle heißen, die haben mich als Kunde einfach vergrault. Tlw. durch Falschaussagen, durch zugesicherte Produktfunktionen die sich nach dem Kauf als falsch herausgestellt haben, oder durch lästige und tlw. aggressive Abwehrhaltung beim Umtausch, sowas kommt beim Kunden nicht gut an. Wenn der freundliche Ton direkt nach der Bezahlung verstummt, dann kauf ich da eben nicht mehr ein. 

Das Zauberwort heißt einfach nur "Service".

Bei Amazon muß ich mit niemandem diskutieren, ich muß keinem erklären das der Fehler gar nicht bei mir lag. Und selbst wenn der Fehler bei mir lag, es interessiert dort keinen. Ich habe keinen Streß, mein Blutdruck muß nicht ansteigen, Umtausch oder Geld zurück und fertig. Die Garantie ist schon abgelaufen? "Herr XXXXX, machen sich sich keine Sorgen, da finden wir schon eine Lösung". Kein "Da haben sie leider Pech gehabt", kein "Lecken sie uns bitte am @rsch" Verhalten.

Dazu die Hochgeschwindigkeits-Auslieferung. Tlw. hat man das Gefühl, der Lieferdienst steht schon vor der Tür, und wartet nur darauf das ich auf "Jetzt mit 1-Klick kaufen" klicke. Die lumpigen 49€ für Prime gehen bei mir vermutlich schon nach wenigen Wochen für die gesparten Lieferkosten drauf. Dafür bin ich auch gerne bereit mal nicht so genau auf den Produkt-Preis zu achten, und mal ein paar €uro mehr zu bezahlen.

Und viele Offline-Händler sind heute nicht deswegen freundlicher/kulanter als früher (wenn überhaupt!), weil sie mich als Kunde schätzen, sondern weil sie vor Anbietern wie Amazon usw. Angst haben. Kulanz und Kundenfreundlichkeit aus der Not heraus quasi. Danke, darauf kann ich verzichten.

Ich sehe da keine Zweiklassengesellschaft. Man kann quasi alles auch bei anderen Händlern kaufen. Und das ehrlich gesagt sehr oft sogar etwas günstiger.


----------



## Pas89 (26. Februar 2016)

Zur Umweltbelastung hab ich auch ein tolles Beispiel. Bin vorgestern sämtliche Elektroläden im Umfeld abgefahren und hab das was ich gesucht hab nicht gefunden. Über 50km mit dem Auto für quasi nichts. Eine Minute genommen und bei Amazon bestellt, gestern angekommen. So oder so fahren die DHL Wagen ihre Touren, da wird mein Paket eine bessere Umweltbilanz an den Tag gelegt haben als meine verschwendete Spritztour. 

Aber natürlich gibt es überall Vor- und Nachteile. Insgesamt bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden mit Prime und dem gebotenen Service.


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Februar 2016)

Halli Hallo,

der Einzelhandel besteht nicht nur aus Sozialen Aspekten, damit Frauen Schuhe einkaufen gehen können.
Der Einzelhandel bildet eines der wirtschaftlichen Standbeine in Deutschland. Und wie gesagt, es gibt nur einen Wirtschaftskreislauf und in dem sind alle Berufstätigen hier eingebunden. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Spirale bei einem ankommt. 
Der Lebensmitteleinzelhandel steht noch etwas alleine da, aber da kommt jetzt Amazon Fresh für Primekunden. Eine Logistikflotte wollen sie auch aufbauen und DPD, DHL, Hermes und Co. ersetzen. Die LKW-Unternehmen sind die darauffolgenden, die ausgetauscht werden. Und es hört einfach nicht auf. Gewinner sind nur die Aktionäre, Verlierer sind alle Berufstätigen in Deutschland, da Steuern steigen, Kredite herabgesetzt werden, Löhne sinken usw.
Hier ist ein einfacher Wirtschaftskreislauf. Man müsste es eigentlich anders visualisieren mit einer unterschiedlichen Dicke an Strichen. Von Amazon kommt nur ein ganz dünner Pfaden, der zu Haushalten und zum Staat führt und im Gegenzug dazu einen verdammt dicken, der von Banken und dem Staat zu Amazon zeigt. Ach, nicht zu vergessen, der megadicke Pfeil, der von den Privaten Haushalten zu Amazon führt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





INU.ID schrieb:


> Dazu die Hochgeschwindigkeits-Auslieferung. Tlw. hat man das Gefühl, der Lieferdienst steht schon vor der Tür, und wartet nur darauf das ich auf "Jetzt mit 1-Klick kaufen" klicke. Die lumpigen 49€ für Prime gehen bei mir vermutlich schon nach wenigen Wochen für die gesparten Lieferkosten drauf. Dafür bin ich auch gerne bereit mal nicht so genau auf den Produkt-Preis zu achten, und mal ein paar €uro mehr zu bezahlen.



Ist doch schon in Planungsphase. Da Amazon Dein ganzes Internetverhalten mitverfolgt erstellen sie anhand Deines Profils einen Versandvorschlag. Der erste Schritt ist das Vorauslagern in unmittelbarer Reichweite von Dir und der nächste soll das probeweise Versenden ohne Bestellung durch die Logistikunternehmen sein. Du verweilst eine bestimmte Zeit auf einem Artikel und der Postbote bringt es Dir nach hause, ohne dass Du es bestellt hast.

http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/gut-zu-wissen/artikel/443994/amazon-versand-auf-verdacht


----------



## OldboyX (26. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...
> Privat bevorzuge ich in allen drei Fällen klar einen offenen Wettbewerb, bei dem der Kunde jeden Kauf unabhängig von vorrangehenden tätigt. Insbesondere kleine Anbieter überleben es nun einmal nicht, wenn die potentielle Kundschaft schon fest an ein marktbeherrschendes Unternehmen gebunden ist. Leider ist nicht immer der größte oder erste Anbieter mit einer Idee auch das Beste für den Kunden (siehe Microsoft).



Was du sagst sollte jeder mündige Bürger wollen und das will ich auch, aber da werden immer verschiedene Dinge vermischt.

Dass niemand von einem Monopol profitiert und man das tunlichst verhindern sollte ist klar, doch es ist ein großer Irrtum zu glauben, dass man das mit seiner Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen könnte.  Denn damit der Markt über Konkurrenz zum Vorteil des  Kunden funktioniert (was du ja auch forderst) muss ich ja gleichzeitig auch das für mich beste Produkt (inklusive Service etc.) zum für mich günstigsten Preis wählen. Das bedeutet aber, dass über kurz oder lang ein Hersteller/Verkäufer/Verteiler übrig bleiben wird , der das eben für die breite Masse am besten macht (die Idee des freien Marktes ist ein System, bei dem sich das ganze System ständig in die Richtung bewegt, dass einer alles hat und alle anderen  nichts mehr). Freie Marktwirtschaft führt automatisch zu Monopolen, die können unmöglich durch den "mündigen Kunden" verhindert werden. Es war ja auch nie so gedacht, dass der Kunde Monopole verhindert. Monopole/unlauterer Wettbewerb/übergroße Imperien etc. müssen vom Gesetzgeber verhindert werden und darüber entscheidet man bei Wahlen und nicht beim Einkauf.

Dass die Politik (der Wähler?) seit Jahrzehnten in diese Richtung völlig versagt ist eine andere Geschichte. Eventuell ist die Art und Weise wie heutige westliche Demokratien funktionieren auch langfristig keine besonders gute Gesellschafts-/Staatsform, das wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen, denn historisch betrachtet hat sich da noch lange nichts bewiesen oder bewährt.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Februar 2016)

Das viele bei Amazon nicht streiken liegt auch daran das dein leben als Arbeitnehmer sehr stressig werden kann wenn du in eine Gewerkschaft Eintrittst. Hab selbst viele Jahre im Betriebsrat gesessen und weis ganz genau was chefs und co alles Anstellen. 

Für meinen teil hab ich mich entschlossen dem Produktionssektor den Rücken zu kehren und das war das beste was ich machen konnte. Inzwischen muss ich mich für meine 2136,37 € netto mit lsk 1 nicht mehr kaputt machen. Ist zwar nicht das selbe Geld wie andere studierte Fachkräfte bekommen aber ich tue was für die Umwelt - bei 37,5 Stunden.

Meine Einstellung war auch mal anders aber meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder der keine 10 € netto in der Stunde hat einfach zuhause bleiben. Haben doch jetzt Millionen neuer Arbeitswilligen Mitbürger die nen job brauchen.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2016)

Habe Prime nie genutzt und werde es nicht nutzen weil ich kaum dort einkaufe, bin mir einfach nie sicher ob die Ware Neu ist. Wenn man auf Kaufen klickt dann kauft man bei einem Händler ein ohne genau zu wissen wer er ist. Deshalb zahle ich lieber etwas mehr und weiss dann von wo es wirklich kommt.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> der Einzelhandel besteht nicht nur aus Sozialen Aspekten, damit Frauen Schuhe einkaufen gehen können.


Wer hat das behauptet?



> Der Einzelhandel bildet eines der wirtschaftlichen Standbeine in Deutschland. Und wie gesagt, es gibt nur einen Wirtschaftskreislauf und in dem sind alle Berufstätigen hier eingebunden. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Spirale bei einem ankommt.


Die Kohleindustrie war auch mal eines der wirtschaftlichen Standbeine Deutschlands. Und weiter? Die Wirtschaft ist immer dynamischem Wandel ausgesetzt. Das Internet ist dabei, fast alle Bereiche des Lebens und damit auch des wirtschaftlichen Schaffens zu ändern. Das ist der Lauf der Zeit, den man nicht aufhalten kann. Die Frage ist nur, wie sich die deutsche Wirtschaft anpasst. Es ist lächerlich mit dem Finger auf diejenigen zu zeigen, die die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und der Konkurrenz einen Schritt voraus sind.



> Der Lebensmitteleinzelhandel steht noch etwas alleine da, aber da kommt jetzt Amazon Fresh für Primekunden. Eine Logistikflotte wollen sie auch aufbauen und DPD, DHL, Hermes und Co. ersetzen. Die LKW-Unternehmen sind die darauffolgenden, die ausgetauscht werden. Und es hört einfach nicht auf.


Wo ist das Problem? Warum sollte Amazon kein Recht dazu haben, ins Logistikgeschäft einzusteigen? Dann müssen die anderen Unternehmen eben ihre Hausaufgaben machen.



> Gewinner sind nur die Aktionäre, Verlierer sind alle Berufstätigen in Deutschland, da Steuern steigen, Kredite herabgesetzt werden, Löhne sinken usw.


In der Argumentationsstruktur fehlen ein paar Schritte bzw. es gibt überhaupt keine schlüssige, auf kausal eindeutig definierten Zusammenhängen aufbauende Argumentation...



> Hier ist ein einfacher Wirtschaftskreislauf. Man müsste es eigentlich anders visualisieren mit einer unterschiedlichen Dicke an Strichen. Von Amazon kommt nur ein ganz dünner Pfaden, der zu Haushalten und zum Staat führt und im Gegenzug dazu einen verdammt dicken, der von Banken und dem Staat zu Amazon zeigt. Ach, nicht zu vergessen, der megadicke Pfeil, der von den Privaten Haushalten zu Amazon führt.


Das ist nichts als haltloses Blablabla, sorry. Ich kann auch irgendwas von irgendwelchen Strichen behaupten, so ganze ohne stichhaltige Argumentation oder Beweisführung. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass du den Markt wirklich für "einfach" hälst und du kausale Schlüsse ziehst, die komplexeren Betrachtungsweisen nicht so "einfach" stand halten bzw. grundsätzlich in viele Richtungen interpretiert werden können. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am grundsätzlichen Confirmation Bias, ich weiß es nicht. Ohne konkrete Zahlen ist das alles so oder so nichts als Spekulation auf Stammtischniveau...



> Ist doch schon in Planungsphase. Da Amazon Dein ganzes Internetverhalten mitverfolgt


Falsch. Amazon verfolgt nur dein Kaufverhalten im eigenen Shop mit. 



> erstellen sie anhand Deines Profils einen Versandvorschlag. Der erste Schritt ist das Vorauslagern in unmittelbarer Reichweite von Dir und der nächste soll das probeweise Versenden ohne Bestellung durch die Logistikunternehmen sein. Du verweilst eine bestimmte Zeit auf einem Artikel und der Postbote bringt es Dir nach hause, ohne dass Du es bestellt hast.


Möglich, aber das dürfte auf Widerstand stoßen und könnte rechtlich gekippt werden, wenn Leute sich dadurch belästigt fühlen. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Amazon - wenn überhaupt - ein freiwilliges Programm startet in der Hinsicht. Ob sich das allerdings wirtschaftlich überhaupt für Amazon lohnen würde, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier...


----------



## Kyrodar (26. Februar 2016)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Oh man  Und auch noch so unverhüllt direkt in der gleichen Zeile: *"Betrifft mich persönlich nicht, also who cares?"*
> 
> Ich hoffe, das war ironisch gemeint. Ansonsten scheinst du wohl echt zu glauben, die Welt besteht nur aus dir  Wenn du das nächste Mal deine Wohnung verlässt, sei bitte nicht erschrocken, falls du da noch andere Menschen sehen solltest... Es gibt die nämlich.



Das war natürlich ernst gemeint.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

Generell mag ich es nicht für etwas zu zahlen was ich nicht nutze und einem Artikel vorzuenthalten ist auch nicht gerade Kundenfreundlich


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer hat das behauptet?
> 
> 
> Die Kohleindustrie war auch mal eines der wirtschaftlichen Standbeine Deutschlands. Und weiter? Die Wirtschaft ist immer dynamischem Wandel ausgesetzt. Das Internet ist dabei, fast alle Bereiche des Lebens und damit auch des wirtschaftlichen Schaffens zu ändern. Das ist der Lauf der Zeit, den man nicht aufhalten kann. Die Frage ist nur, wie sich die deutsche Wirtschaft anpasst. Es ist lächerlich mit dem Finger auf diejenigen zu zeigen, die die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und der Konkurrenz einen Schritt voraus sind.
> ...



Ich kann Dir keine genauen Zahlen zeigen, das stimmt. Es gibt aber einen Grund, warum die Menschen in Deutschland immer weniger verdienen und die Diskrepanz zwischen Reichen und Armen immer größer wird. Amazon trägt da einen sehr großen Teil bei. Die Wirtschaft ist leider sehr kompliziert und es lässt sich nur schwer aufzeigen, welche Auswirkungen das ganze Szenario mit dem Onlinehandel hat. Als Mensch im Handel sieht man die schwarzen Wolken am Horizont, als reiner Konsument wahrscheinlich nicht.



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Das viele bei Amazon nicht streiken liegt auch daran das dein leben als Arbeitnehmer sehr stressig werden kann wenn du in eine Gewerkschaft Eintrittst. Hab selbst viele Jahre im Betriebsrat gesessen und weis ganz genau was chefs und co alles Anstellen.
> 
> Für meinen teil hab ich mich entschlossen dem Produktionssektor den Rücken zu kehren und das war das beste was ich machen konnte. Inzwischen muss ich mich für meine 2136,37 € netto mit lsk 1 nicht mehr kaputt machen. Ist zwar nicht das selbe Geld wie andere studierte Fachkräfte bekommen aber ich tue was für die Umwelt - bei 37,5 Stunden.
> 
> Meine Einstellung war auch mal anders aber meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder der keine 10 € netto in der Stunde hat einfach zuhause bleiben. Haben doch jetzt Millionen neuer Arbeitswilligen Mitbürger die nen job brauchen.



11,50€/brutto, über 45 Jahre, ohne Arbeitslosigkeit zwischendurch

Das ist das, was man braucht um mit 67 in Rente gehen zu können und nicht in Altersarmut leben zu müssen. 8,50€ bezahlt man momentan im Einzelhandel vielerorts. Geht einfach nicht mehr anders, oder man macht den Laden gleich dicht.


----------



## Gast20190527 (26. Februar 2016)

Völlig richtig was Amazon da macht. Passt voll zu 2016. Wer zahlt halt vorteile und das absolut zurecht. Amazon Prime ist eines der besten Systeme die ich je kennengelernt habe. Ich liebe es. Ich würde mich sogar angepisst fühlen wenn ich etwas mag und es als Prime Kunde nicht bekommen würde.


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Februar 2016)

Na dann kann man es ja auf amerikanische Verhältnisse anpassen und den Preis auf 99€/Jahr erhöhen....


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir keine genauen Zahlen zeigen, das stimmt. Es gibt aber einen Grund, warum die Menschen in Deutschland immer weniger verdienen und die Diskrepanz zwischen Reichen und Armen immer größer wird. Amazon trägt da einen sehr großen Teil bei. Die Wirtschaft ist leider sehr kompliziert und es lässt sich nur schwer aufzeigen, welche Auswirkungen das ganze Szenario mit dem Onlinehandel hat. Als Mensch im Handel sieht man die schwarzen Wolken am Horizont, als reiner Konsument wahrscheinlich nicht.



Amazon trägt dazu einen sehr großen Teil bei? Ich würde da eher die Politik in der Pflicht sehen (und damit auch den einzelnen Bürger/Wähler...), die in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade mit arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Maßnahmen geglänzt hat und auch nichts zur Stärkung von Gewerkschaften usw. unternommen hat. Ganz im Gegenteil, ganz im Sinne der neoliberalen Agenda wurden die Marktmacht der großen Konzerne immer weiter gestärkt auf Kosten der Arbeitnehmer und der Konsumenten. Es ist die Aufgabe der Politik für einen Interessenausgleich zu sorgen, nicht die Aufgabe der Unternehmen. Was wirfst du Amazon also vor? Dass sie Gewinne erzielen wollen? Sorry, aber das ist die Lebensader des Kapitalismus und auch unserer (mehr oder weniger) sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Es ist sogar die gesellschaftliche Aufgabe von Amazon, wirtschaftlich so erfolgreich wie möglich zu arbeiten. Die gesellschaftliche Aufgabe der Politik ist es, für Regularien zu sorgen und zu garantieren, dass die Gewinne der Unternehmen fair verteilt werden.

Dass die Menschen immer weniger verdienen, stimmt übrigens auch nicht. Richtig ist, dass die Menschen in unteren Einkommensregionen vergleichsweise wenig vom wirtschaftlichen Fortschritt haben und die realen Löhne unterer Einkommensschichten in den vergangenen 20 Jahren real kaum gestiegen sind. Aber wie gesagt, dafür kannst du jetzt imo nicht Amazon als Hauptverantwortlichen herausgreifen. Die halten sich (fast immer) an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Verantwortlich ist die neoliberale Wirtschaftspolitik, die es als gerechtfertigt und förderlich ansieht, dass die Wohlhabenden immer mehr vom Kuchen abbekommen, während die weniger Wohlhabenden stagnieren oder gar weniger vom Kuchen bekommen in relativen Anteilen.

Da es sich dabei um ein gesamtwirtschaftliches Paradigma handelt, ist davon der Einzelhandel aber nicht weniger betroffen als Amazon. Denkst du etwa, der Einzelhandel würde seine Beschäftigten so viel besser bezahlen als Amazon? Jedes große Unternehmen versucht so wenig wie möglich zu bezahlen für Leistungen, die keiner großen Qualifikation bedürfen und bei denen die Arbeitnehmer leicht auszutauschen sind. Das betrifft den Paketpacker im Amazon genauso wie den Regaleinräumer bei Rewe oder den Paketausfahrer bei Hermes. Das sind alles schlecht bezahlte Jobs. Es liegt an der Politik, das im Sinne der Arbeitnehmer zu ändern, und nicht primär an Amazon. Es ändert sich auch nicht viel daran, wenn Amazon größer wird. Klar bekommen sie dadurch mehr (Markt-)Macht, aber eben auch mehr Aufmerksamkeit und mehr Gegenwind. Ein einfaches Gedankenbeispiel: was ist besser für den Arbeitnehmer? Ein einziges großes Unternehmen, das mit einer Gewerkschaft einen starken Gegenspieler hat, oder viele kleine Unternehmen, die abseits gewerkschaftlicher Verpflichtungen operieren? Es lässt sich imo nicht so einfach sagen, weil das Problem komplex ist und viele verschiedene Interessen damit verknüpft werden. Aber Amazon jetzt alleine den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben, halte ich für falsch, zumal sie im Vergleich zu anderen Unternehmen ja immerhin nah am Kunden operieren und wirklich beständig versuchen, ihr Geschäft zu verbessern. Damit erfüllen sie ihren wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Zweck. Der Rest liegt wie gesagt in der öffentlichen Hand und dem sozialen Ausgleich, der durch Regularien und das Bestehen starker Gegenspieler mit sozialen Interessen besteht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Februar 2016)

@sholdarr 

Da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mache Amazon nicht den Vorwurf erfolgreich sein zu wollen, sondern einfach, dass sich in diesem Sektor etwas aufbaut, was Auswirkungen auf fast alle Menschen in Deutschland hat. Es gibt nur den einen Wirtschaftskreislauf, von dem wir alle Bestandteil sind.  Senken sich die Löhne bei 3 Mio. Menschen in Deutschland hat das auch einfach Auswirkungen auf andere Branchen und jeder bekommt einen Teil des Kuchens ab. Wie Du schon sagst, der Gesetzgeber ist aufgefordert entsprechend zu reagieren, doch leider tut er dieses zumindest jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## GEChun (26. Februar 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> @sholdarr
> 
> Da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mache Amazon nicht den Vorwurf erfolgreich sein zu wollen, sondern einfach, dass sich in diesem Sektor etwas aufbaut, was Auswirkungen auf fast alle Menschen in Deutschland hat. Es gibt nur den einen Wirtschaftskreislauf, von dem wir alle Bestandteil sind.  Senken sich die Löhne bei 3 Mio. Menschen in Deutschland hat das auch einfach Auswirkungen auf andere Branchen und jeder bekommt einen Teil des Kuchens ab. Wie Du schon sagst, der Gesetzgeber ist aufgefordert entsprechend zu reagieren, doch leider tut er dieses zumindest jetzt noch nicht.



Ich sehe das immer noch anders, es gibt Wege und Möglichkeiten für den Einzelhandel um genau da gegen zu wirken! Nur Stillstand nutzt dafür halt nicht!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

Das ist aber schwere Kot für den Einzelhandel um mit solchen Läden mithalten zu können.


----------



## GEChun (26. Februar 2016)

Man muss nicht immer konkurieren, kannst dir wie vorher auch schon genannt die Erfolgswelle selbst zum nutzen machen! 
Was hindert dich den dich als Verkaufendes Geschäft bei Amazon anzumelden und da deine Waren mit anzubieten?
Klar es fallen zusätzliche Gebühren an, aber jedes Geschäft sollte seine Preise richtig kalkulieren können, sonst hat es eh nichts am Markt zu suchen.
Und ich kenne sehr viele Beispiele wo genau das zutrifft!


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Februar 2016)

Alleine die Handlungskosten im Einzelhandel entziehen dem Händler die Möglichkeit gegen den Online-Handel anzustinken. Letztendlich muss der Einzelhandel da sparen, wo die Differenzen entstehen und das ist nunmal das Ladengeschäft und die enthaltenen Mitarbeiter. Beim Personal wird zuerst gespart, deswegen haben Geschäfte wie Saturn und Media-Markt zwar oftmals ein schönes Geschäft, aber kaum Mitarbeiter und wenn doch mal welche da sind, dann merkt man Ihnen die 1500€/brutto an, da das Fachwissen oftmals fehlt. Inzwischen befindet sich Media-Saturn zudem auch auf dem Rückzug bzw. die Umschichtung auf das Online-Geschäft.



GEChun schrieb:


> Man muss nicht immer konkurieren, kannst dir wie vorher auch schon genannt die Erfolgswelle selbst zum nutzen machen!
> Was hindert dich den dich als Verkaufendes Geschäft bei Amazon anzumelden und da deine Waren mit anzubieten?
> Klar es fallen zusätzliche Gebühren an, aber jedes Geschäft sollte seine Preise richtig kalkulieren können, sonst hat es eh nichts am Markt zu suchen.
> Und ich kenne sehr viele Beispiele wo genau das zutrifft!



Du verdienst mit der Ware schon immer weniger, Du bezahlst Amazon nicht schlecht für diese Dienste und musst auch das wieder irgendwo einsparen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Februar 2016)

Politik und Wähler haben nicht mehr die Chance das zu ändern. Von Weizecker ( schreibt man den so? ) hat während seiner Amtszeit als Bundespräsident ( 98 bis 04 wenn ich mich nicht ganz vertue ) eine Studie in Auftrag gegeben wonach 84 % aller Gesetze die bei uns Landen aus Brüssel kommen. Es ist egal wen du wählst, die Staaten der EU haben ihre Autonomie aufgegebenen.

Es ist auch egal welcher Partei du deine Stimme gibst und wer grade Finanzminister ist - der Berater im Hintergrund ist immer der selbe.

Als ich noch in Bayern bei einer Firma als Chemikant gearbeitet habe, fragte ich einst unseren Produktionskordinator warum den so viel von unserer Ware mach Griechenland geht. Die Antwort war mehr als interessant da er ja praktische Erfahrungen dort vor Ort gesammelt hat. Angeblich machen in Griechenland den gleich Job / Arbeitsleistung die ich mache dort 3 Leute die jeder sogar mehr verdienen als ich hier.

Da sehe ich aber ich das Problem bei den Griechen sondern bei den Deutschen die so dumm sind und ich vollgas ausbeuten lassen. Deutschland als Export Vizeweltmeister hat einfach ein Problem wenn nichts mehr ins Ausland verkauft werden kann.

Persönlich sehe ich es einfach so das wir fast Vollbeschäftigung hier haben, aber kaum noch wer wirklich was verdient. Ausser die Aktionäre 

Wie es auch immer sei - das Problem sind nicht die anderen sondern unsere dumme Mentalität die uns einfach Arbeiten lässt bis zum umfallen damit wir unser Geld auf die Bank legen können und es dafür Minuszinsen gibt. Doof nur das Bargeld das einzig gesetzliche Zahlungsmittel in Deutschland ist. Dein Konto ist ja nur das Anrecht auf einen Betrag X.

Amazon und co ist in meinen Augen einfach ein Saftladen. Kaufen kann da wer möchte. Aber allein meinen Kindern und jedem Europäer der unter der Finanzdiktatur aus Brüssel leidet kann ich es nicht zumuten dort zu kaufen. 

Aber was erwarte ich von einer Gesellschaft die so A.S.HG.F.C.T ist das sie zwar vorm Apple Store oder MM Schlange stehen um sich nen iPhone oder Galaxy zu kaufen aber nicht gegen ESM und TTIP auf die Straße geht.

Jeder der sich mal mit Wirtschaftspsychologie und sowas auseinander gesetzt hat weiß wie Werbung und andere Dinge manipulieren können. Ach ist das schön wenn ich nach meiner 40 h Knüppel Woche ( die kein Mensch braucht ) meine Freizeit genießen kann. Dann Parke ich mich am besten vor dem TV und Bombe mir Maxdome / Prime oder was auch immer rein. Das ist genau der Plan. Die die so leben sind der EU-Wunschbürger der Finanzwelt. Erst buckeln wie nen Hund und dann alles ausgeben für Dreck den man nicht braucht um sich selbst zu belohnen.

Genug OT


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Februar 2016)

Was zu MM / Saturn ja ganz interessant ist das es mittlerweile Märkte gibt die kaum noch Personal in den unteren Schichten haben. Wie Elektronikkonzerne stellen Leute ab die dort in der Filiale arbeiten und Kunden direkt beraten - und die eigenen Produkte verkaufen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Februar 2016)

Das sind Sales-Promoter. Meist Studenten, die das Geld brauchen. Die Unternehmen versuchen damit die Personalkosten zu senken, schließlich arbeiten die Jungs und Mädels meist auch für Mindestlohn.


----------



## GEChun (26. Februar 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Alleine die Handlungskosten im Einzelhandel entziehen dem Händler die Möglichkeit gegen den Online-Handel anzustinken. Letztendlich muss der Einzelhandel da sparen, wo die Differenzen entstehen und das ist nunmal das Ladengeschäft und die enthaltenen Mitarbeiter. Beim Personal wird zuerst gespart, deswegen haben Geschäfte wie Saturn und Media-Markt zwar oftmals ein schönes Geschäft, aber kaum Mitarbeiter und wenn doch mal welche da sind, dann merkt man Ihnen die 1500€/brutto an, da das Fachwissen oftmals fehlt. Inzwischen befindet sich Media-Saturn zudem auch auf dem Rückzug bzw. die Umschichtung auf das Online-Geschäft.
> 
> 
> 
> Du verdienst mit der Ware schon immer weniger, Du bezahlst Amazon nicht schlecht für diese Dienste und musst auch das wieder irgendwo einsparen.



Nur so als Beispiel genannt, z.B. Wickinger Med von Ben!
ca. 5-7€ teurer wie direkt im Einzelhandel und trotzdem gut verkauft über Amazon!?
Und du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass die kosten von Amazon da nicht mit abgedeckt sind!
Für mehr Bequemlichkeit sind sich anscheinend bestimmte Käufer doch nicht zu schade etwas mehr zu zahlen!
Und das ist nur 1 Beispiel von vielen!


----------



## Pittermann (26. Februar 2016)

Was wird sich denn hier so über Amazon Prime beschwert? Ein Vorzeigeunternehmen wie Amazon darf ja wohl ihre Kunden in Klassen einteilen, wie sie das so wollen. Das selbe gilt auch für die Personalführung, jeder weiß ja wie gut die Angestellten bei Amazon es haben.
Mann, wie dieser Laden in den Himmel gelobt wird, finde ich echt zum kotzen.


----------



## GEChun (26. Februar 2016)

Also die Mitarbeiterkonditionen stehen auf einen anderem Blatt Papier! 
Da ist wirklich etwas nicht richtig bei Amazon... 
Hat aber dennoch nichts damit zu tun, das der Einzelhändler an sich nicht so Machtlos ist wie er immer tut!
Viele wollen einfach nur in ihrem alten Trott drin bleiben den Sie seid 50 Jahren nutzen bemerken aber nicht wie die Welt sich außerhalb des Geschäftes verändert...


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Februar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Was wird sich denn hier so über Amazon Prime beschwert? Ein Vorzeigeunternehmen wie Amazon darf ja wohl ihre Kunden in Klassen einteilen, wie sie das so wollen. Das selbe gilt auch für die Personalführung, jeder weiß ja wie gut die Angestellten bei Amazon es haben.
> Mann, wie dieser Laden in den Himmel gelobt wird, finde ich echt zum kotzen.



Wie immer auch hier: Differenzieren ist ein Kunst.

Die meisten User hier äußern sich positiv über das ANGEBOT von Amazon. Man kann über Amazons Mitarbeiterpolitik komplett anderer Meinung sein. Das ändert doch nichts daran, dass sie ein attraktives Angebot haben. Zumal es nicht in der Macht des einzelnen Kunden liegt an komplexeren und grundsätzlicheren Missständen in der Wirtschaft was zu ändern, zumal die Konkurrenz auch nicht viel besser ist. Das ist Aufgabe des Staates, das entsprechend zu regulieren. Dafür gibt es Wahlen und politische Interessenvertretung, um solche Probleme zu klären. Hier in diesem Thread geht es alleine um das Angebot von Amazon.


----------



## DerSnake (26. Februar 2016)

Also ich finde es auch sehr fragwürdig.

Ich darf bestimmte Sachen nur bestellen wenn ich ein Abo abschließe? Will Amazon mein Geld nicht oder was soll das? Prime nutze ich manchmal wenn es dieses "30 Tage Gratis" Aktion gibt. Ist ganz nett aber mir keine 50€ wert weil ich kein Problem habe paar tage länger auf meine Ware zu warten und der ganze andere rest nicht interessiert. Das jetzt aber bestimmte waren nur für Prime Mitglieder verfügbar sind, ist schon albern.  Ich meine Amazon ist ein Versandhändler.  Da sollte eigentlich jeder bestellen können wer da angemelet ist + die Ware auch bezahlen kann.

Ich selber bin mit Amazon eigentlich immer zufrieden gewesen. Und ich mache aus der Sache hier jetzt keine große.  Gutheißen tu ich es aber nicht und sollte es in Zukunft noch mehr "Exklusiv Prime Ware" geben, dann bekommt eben ein anderer Versandhändler mein Geld.


----------



## Atma (26. Februar 2016)

Stört mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht. Es gibt genug andere Händler bei denen man kaufen kann. Wenn es schnell gehen soll, ist Media Markt für mich eine echte Alternative. Online bestellt, Abholung im Markt ausgewählt, 15-30 Minuten auf die Abholbestätigung warten, wenige Minuten Fahrweg mit dem Auto und schon hat man das Objekt der Begierde. Nach der Arbeit kurz vorbeifahren geht auch, einer der Media Märkte hier liegt fast auf meinem Weg.


----------



## a160 (26. Februar 2016)

ich find Amazon Prime super, benutze es auch seit ein paar Jahren... Auch das Streaming Angebot, somit sind die 50Euro locker wieder drin...

Ich finds so witzig, wie sich ständig Leute über die Mitarbeiterpolitik von Amazon beschwert...ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand gezwungen wird, dort zu arbeiten? Wenn es einem Mitarbeiter sooo schlecht geht, wie immer dargestellt, frage ich mich, wieso er dann nicht einfach kündigt und sich einen anderen Job sucht.... Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "es ist schwer einen Job zu finden!", das stimmt so einfacht nicht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Februar 2016)

Einen Job zu finden ist einfach. Einen Job zu finden, wo man vernünftig bezahlt wird ist inzwischen sehr schwer.


----------



## Godslayer666 (26. Februar 2016)

a160 schrieb:


> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "es ist schwer einen Job zu finden!", das stimmt so einfacht nicht.


Stimmt, man kann sich ja einfach unter Wert verkaufen, soll ja heutzutage eh Gang und gebe sein. Alternativ kann man sich auch nackig mit nem Werbeschild an den Straßenrand stellen und so seine Brötchen verdienen, Würde wird sowieso überbewertet. Wenn man ganz "krass" drauf ist bleibt man einfach zu hause und lässt sich als Schandbild der Gesellschaft hinstellen, das Warum und Wieso ist doch total nebensächlich.


----------



## K12_Beste (27. Februar 2016)

murkskopf schrieb:


> Ach, was für ein *sinnvoller* Artikel. Das böse, große Amazon wagt es, denen Leuten die mehr Geld in Amazon investieren Vorteile zu geben!


Vorteile?

Bei Lebensmitteln gibt es Pantry, da kann man von bestimmten Artikel kleinemnegen kaufen die aber nicht ganz so günstig wie die Großpackung sind.
Manches gibt es auch nur über Pantry.

Da zahlt man dann für JEDE Bestellung 4,99€ Versand, ich zahle also einen geringfügigen Aufpreis für die Kleinmenge und dann auch noch etwas für den Versand, komische Logik.

Echt toll, Prime mit kostenloser Lieferung bewerben udn dann wird es mit Pantry ausgehebelt...


----------



## Astra-Coupe (27. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja ich bestelle auch bei Amazon, selbst wenn der Artikel woanders günstiger ist. Der Grund?
> Weil es einfach nirgends so gut klappt, Ware wieder zurückzugeben oder Garantiefälle abzuwickeln.
> Ich habe schon so oft kurz vor der Garantie noch bei Amazon Sachen zurückgeschickt und sofort den vollen Kaufpreis (kein aktueller Zeitwert) zurückbekommen. Der Service den man bezahlt ist einfach Spitze.
> Soviel zu "Intelligenz der Gesellschaft"



Ich weiß was du meinst und mag den Service (meistens) auch - aber wenn man seine üblichen Verdächtigen kennt, hatte ich bisher auch nie Probleme... klar, bei Amazon hat man quasi die Garantie für egal was man kauft wenn man sich nicht sicher ist. Bei mir macht es die Erfahrung und das Einkaufsvolumen bei anderen Anbietern, das man dort auch ordentlich behandelt wird.  Verstehe aber worauf du hinaus willst, wirkliche DEALS sind die Prime-Sachen aber für mich eher selten außer bei besonderen Rabattierungen. Meinen Bravia 4k curved z.B. habe ich auch bei Amazon gekauft aber das war auch wieder ein super Sonderdeal, den niemand unterbieten konnte. Es ist einfach von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich. Mit der "Intelligenz der Gesellschaft" sollte sich niemand beleidigt fühlen der dort einkauft sondern vielmehr die Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die schlichtweg drauflos kaufen ohne zu vergleichen. Da waren schon so einige Fehlkäufe dabei, die es anderswo um einiges günstiger gegeben hätte Bioschnitzel.  Nichts für ungut und sry wenn du dich angesprochen gefühlt hast!


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Februar 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Einen Job zu finden ist einfach. Einen Job zu finden, wo man vernünftig bezahlt wird ist inzwischen sehr schwer.



Wenn man gar keine bzw. nur eine sehr geringe Qualifikation hat, dann stimmt das leider. Allerdings ist das - wie bereit erwähnt - kein Problem, das spezifisch nur für Amazon zutrifft. Es geht den Beschäftigten in den meisten anderen vergleichbaren Unternehmen und in vergleichbaren Positionen auch nicht groß anders. Aber wenn ich mir so anschaue, was die meisten Menschen in Deutschland wählen, dann ist das scheinbar ein Zustand, für den sich die meisten gar nicht oder nur am Rande interessieren. Also statt sich über Amazon zu mokieren, bei der nächsten Wahl lieber mal besser nachdenken (ist jetzt nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern an die Allgemeinheit)...


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Februar 2016)

Mich nervt Amazon schon seit Jahren an, allerdings nicht weil sie mir Böses tun oder schlecht arbeiten, ganz im Gegenteil. Der Kundenservice ist sogar zu sehr pro Kunde (Da verballert ein DPD Bote in Paket, die schicken mir das Geld zurück ohne einen Beweis zu haben. Das Paket taucht wieder auf und bei Amazon will keiner mehr was davon gewusst haben).
Das Monopol stört mich extrem, sowas darf in der Größe eigentlich nicht sein. Pilotprojekt "ab jetzt ohne Amazon" ist im Herbst 2015 komplett gescheitert (sonst bin ich keiner, der einen eigenen Vorsatz schnell bricht). Mal von Prime Video für unsere Kleine abgesehen hab ich mich selber selbst bei der Suche nach einem Y-Kabel erwischt, wie es plötzlich ohne Amazon ein echtes Problem war (wer liefert ein 3-5e Kabel schon kostenlos?).
Da verzichte ich liebend gerne auf Facebook (sowieso eher nicht meine Welt) und den ganzen Ballast, den die Medien uns so aufzwingen (Privat TV hat hier auch Hausverbot, außer es ist eine Aufnahme). Aber ohne Amazon wirds echt schwierig .


----------



## sethdiabolos (27. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn man gar keine bzw. nur eine sehr geringe Qualifikation hat, dann stimmt das leider.



Ich bin derzeit leider selbst in der Situation mir wieder eine neue Arbeit suchen zu müssen und es ist wirklich knüppelhart geworden. 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung im Handel, jahrelange Führungserfahrung, Verwaltung von Millionenbudgets und nunja, man möchte mir jetzt 8,50€ -9,50€ brutto die Stunde bezahlen. Dafür arbeite ich definitiv nicht. Aktuell befinde ich mich in einem Bewerbertraining, wo teils hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte mich Bachelor- und Masterabschlüssen in z.B. Ingenieurwesen auf Arbeitssuche sind und denen bietet man 10,80€ brutto über Zeitarbeitsfirmen. Da kann man fast schon heulen. Ich überlege im Moment sogar, ob ich mit 34 Jahren nochmal eine Ausbildung anfange um mich in einem anderen Bereich zu qualifizieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ein Mensch der noch warten kann und nicht jemand der Heute was bestellt und nach 24Std. eine Krise bekommt weil er noch nix in den Händen hält. Generell würde ich ich es eh eine Weile beobachten um zu sehen was für Produkte da wirklich einen Vorteil bringen würden. Wegen irgendwelcher Bückware würde ich ich mich bestimmt nicht knebeln lassen egal wie billig die verramscht werden würde


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Februar 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit leider selbst in der Situation mir wieder eine neue Arbeit suchen zu müssen und es ist wirklich knüppelhart geworden. 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung im Handel, jahrelange Führungserfahrung, Verwaltung von Millionenbudgets und nunja, man möchte mir jetzt 8,50€ -9,50€ brutto die Stunde bezahlen. Dafür arbeite ich definitiv nicht. Aktuell befinde ich mich in einem Bewerbertraining, wo teils hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte mich Bachelor- und Masterabschlüssen in z.B. Ingenieurwesen auf Arbeitssuche sind und denen bietet man 10,80€ brutto über Zeitarbeitsfirmen. Da kann man fast schon heulen. Ich überlege im Moment sogar, ob ich mit 34 Jahren nochmal eine Ausbildung anfange um mich in einem anderen Bereich zu qualifizieren.



Schon mal einen Umzug in Erwägung gezogen? Ist natürlich schwierig, wenn man feste Bindungen zu einem bestimmten Ort hat, aber wenn beruflich gar nichts mehr geht, sollte man evtl. doch mal drüber nachdenken... 

Aber 10€ für eine studierte Fachkraft ist so oder so schon reichlich unverschämt...


----------



## sethdiabolos (27. Februar 2016)

Ich werde in knapp einem Monat zum ersten Mal Vater und bin seit 15 Jahren mit meiner Freundin zusammen. Unsere ganze Familie und unser gesamter Freundeskreis ist hier und ein Umzug nur wegen der Arbeit wäre eher der letzte Ausweg. So schlimm ist es dann glücklicherweise doch nicht.


----------



## K12_Beste (27. Februar 2016)

> Amazon Pantry ist ein Service exklusiv für Prime Mitglieder. Profitieren Sie jetzt von dem neuen Prime Vorteil.


Versandkosten bei Prime sind echt ein Vorteil, muß mir gleich Prime holen!!!!!

Amazon Pantry

Über die Lebensmittel in Kleinmengen wollen die scheinbar neue Kunden gewinnen, mit den 4,99€ Versandkosten wird das aber NIX!

400g Ketchup füllen die Pantry-Box zu 24,6%, also 9,98€ Versandkosten wenn man 5 Flaschen bestellt!
Heinz Tomato Ketchup Curry USD, 4 ml: Amazon.de: Amazon Pantry


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Februar 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich werde in knapp einem Monat zum ersten Mal Vater und bin seit 15 Jahren mit meiner Freundin zusammen. Unsere ganze Familie und unser gesamter Freundeskreis ist hier und ein Umzug nur wegen der Arbeit wäre eher der letzte Ausweg. So schlimm ist es dann glücklicherweise doch nicht.



Alles klar, dachte ich mir schon. Na, dann schon mal alles Gute für die Family und Glückwunsch. im Voraus.  

Hoffentlich klappts dann auch bald mit dem Job, hast ja jetzt ne ziemliche Verantwortung... 



K12_Beste schrieb:


> Versandkosten bei Prime sind echt ein Vorteil, muß mir gleich Prime holen!!!!!
> 
> Amazon Pantry
> 
> Über die Lebensmittel in Kleinmengen wollen die scheinbar neue Kunden gewinnen, mit den 4,99€ Versandkosten wird das aber NIX!


Abwarten. Ob das was wird oder nicht, wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

Besonders gute Preise haben die aber nicht bei den Lebendmitteln das können lokale Discounter deutlich besser auch ich wenn dabei den Packesel spiele


----------



## K12_Beste (27. Februar 2016)

Amazon hat aber die größte Auswahl und in Österreich bekomme ich vieles auch nicht.

Ich kaufe öfters getrocknete Pilze/Gewürze, da ist niemand günstiger, aber das bekomme ich zum Glück per Sparabo.
Oder Zewa Küchenrollen/Toilettenpapier, Badeöl viel billiger als in Einzelhandel.

In letzter Zeit wird aber immer mehr auf Pantry umgestellt, da werden meine Artikel dann teurer, weil die versandkostenfreie Lieferung wegfällt und ich Prime nehmen müßte:\

Ich darf auch nur maximal 5kg tragen und langes einkaufen ist leider mit Schmerzen verbunden:[


----------



## Dark-Blood (27. Februar 2016)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht über den Tellerrand schauen kann.... sollte man sich vlt einfach im Keller verstecken und immer wieder mit dem Kopp gegen die Wand hauen!
> 
> Was hat denn dein Einzelhändler mit dem Garantie als Service zu tun?! Du hast dich wie ein normaler, mündiger Verbraucher an den Hersteller zu wenden und in der Regel hast du nach 18 Monaten keine Garantie mehr, sondern eine Gewährleistung. Wie das funktioniert und wie der Ablauf des ganzen ist, kannst du dir gerne selber bei Wikipedia erlesen und ein Stück schlauer werden!
> 
> ...



Hast wohl große Erfahrung drin? Geh in Keller und mach weiter, vielleicht hilfts ja irgendwann  (Wenn man so eine Argumentation beginnt, was denkst du was das Gegenüber von dir denkt? Ja das Wort das mir als erstes eingefallen ist beginnt mit A ...)
Aber um mal meine reife zu beweisen, ab hier dann doch wieder sachlich:

Ich habe einen Kaufvertrag mit dem Händler, nicht mit dem Hersteller. Somit ist mir egal was der Händler für Konditionen mit dem Hersteller aushandelt. Wenn ich ein Problem habe, dann gehe ich zu meinem Ansprechpartner: Dem Händler. 
Wie etwas später richtig geschrieben, 24 Monate Gewährleistung mit Beweisumkehr nach 6 Monaten. Garantie vollkommen freiwillig. Ich habe bewusst die Garantie angesprochen, da es eben viele Händler gibt, die einen scheiß auf die Kunden und ihre Versprechen geben. Amazon bietet keine Garantie, sie sind einfach kulant. 
Deshalb auch mein Vergleich: Geh ich zu einem Händler der mir Garantie anbietet und mich dann in den Arsch tritt, oder kauf ich gleich bei Amazon, die ohne murren und meckern den Artikel auch nach der Beweispflichtumkehr noch austauschen, bzw. das Geld zurück erstatten? Schwere Frage ich weis ...

Und klar ist online das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht durch den Gesetzgeber geregelt. Aber wenn ich bei Media Markt nett frage, ob das Rückgaberecht, welches sie ja, ok gezwungener Maßen, auch online anbieten, ausnahmsweise auch mal im Laden anbieten könnten, dann wäre das ein Service den ich up to date nennen würde, der mich dann auch evtl. dazu bewegen würde im Laden einzukaufen. Aber wenn man so dreist einfach die Wünsche der Kunden ignoriert, dann werde ich mir als Kunde wohl wieder die Frage stellen: Amazon, ohne murren und meckern, oder Media Markt die sich einen scheiß für mich interessieren? 

Du siehst, als Kunde habe ich die Qual der Wahl. Und wenn das die Einzelhändler nicht interessiert, dann sorry, Freie Marktwirtschaft do your thing .... 
Ich geh zum Beispiel auch seit Jahren zum gleichen Buchhändler, weil der Servicetechnisch immer auf m aktuellen Stand ist, er berät gut, er merkt sich was ich schon gelesen habe, welche Sachen ich mag und was zu mir passen könnte. Und er bietet (ja ich weis auch zwangsläufig) die gleichen Preise wie Amazon. Aber hier stimmt halt einfach der Zusatz an Service. Somit Entscheidung: Händler ums Eck der mich kennt und auf mich eingeht, oder Amazon und Co, wo ich nur irgendwer bin?

Und zum Thema Ignoranz: Heul doch  




sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> der Einzelhandel besteht nicht nur aus Sozialen Aspekten, damit Frauen Schuhe einkaufen gehen können.
> Der Einzelhandel bildet eines der wirtschaftlichen Standbeine in Deutschland. Und wie gesagt, es gibt nur einen Wirtschaftskreislauf und in dem sind alle Berufstätigen hier eingebunden. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Spirale bei einem ankommt.
> ...




Da hat wohl jemand grad VWL als Fach bekommen ... 
Mal ne kurze Frage: Wo steht Amazon, die Amazon Auslieferer und die ganzen sonstigen Beteiligten denn bitte in deiner Wirtschaftskette? 
Fällt irgendwo ein Job wegen eines anderen Angebots weg, dann ensteht auch wieder ein neuer irgendwo in der Kette. 
Wenn du jetzt die Wirtschaftskette mal etwas weiter spannen willst, dann kauf keine Produkte made in irgendwo ein. Weil ja der Lohn der bleibt dann in Billiglohnländern. Aber selbst die kaufen wie blöd Fertigungsmaschinen made in Germany (Kreislauf wieder geschlossen) .... 
Pass noch n bisschen im Unterricht auf 



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir keine genauen Zahlen zeigen, das stimmt. Es gibt aber einen Grund, warum die Menschen in Deutschland immer weniger verdienen und die Diskrepanz zwischen Reichen und Armen immer größer wird. Amazon trägt da einen sehr großen Teil bei. Die Wirtschaft ist leider sehr kompliziert und es lässt sich nur schwer aufzeigen, welche Auswirkungen das ganze Szenario mit dem Onlinehandel hat. Als Mensch im Handel sieht man die schwarzen Wolken am Horizont, als reiner Konsument wahrscheinlich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal über die EU nachgedacht? 
Die Deutschen Arbeiter die relativ viel verdient haben müssen sich plötzlich mit Polen und Rumänen messen. 
Dank den Gesetzen und der Umverteilung musste ja ein Ausgleich zwischen den Ländern passieren. 
Jetzt überleg mal wer reich war und wer nicht und dann überlegst dir wer wohl der Verlierer war und wer der Gewinner ist.


----------



## Wutruus (27. Februar 2016)

Seit die Preisgrenze für den kostenlosen Versand bei uns vor einiger Zeit erhöht wurde, habe ich deutlich weniger dort bestellt.
Falls es mich irgendwann erwischt und ich ein Produkt nicht kaufen kann, weil ich kein Prime-Mitglied bin, werde ich das Produkt eben woanders bestellen, denn es hat schon seinen Grund, dass ich als langjähriger Kunder eben immer noch nicht Prime-Mitglied bin.

Es mag sein, dass es sich unterm Strich für Amazon lohnt, weil sich andere auf die ganzen veränderten Bedingungen einlassen. Aber ich fühle mich stets mehr vor den Kopf gestoßen. Beim nächsten Ding diesen Ausmaßes muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob ich überhaupt Kunde von Amazon bleiben will. Denn auch wenn es vieles durchaus billig gibt... Die uneingeschränkt besten Preise hat Amazon nun auch wieder nicht, als dass ich mir als Kunde eine solche Behandlung gefallen lassen müsste.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Februar 2016)

Wutruus schrieb:


> Seit die Preisgrenze für den kostenlosen Versand bei uns vor einiger Zeit erhöht wurde, habe ich deutlich weniger dort bestellt.
> Falls es mich irgendwann erwischt und ich ein Produkt nicht kaufen kann, weil ich kein Prime-Mitglied bin, werde ich das Produkt eben woanders bestellen, denn es hat schon seinen Grund, dass ich als langjähriger Kunder eben immer noch nicht Prime-Mitglied bin.
> 
> Es mag sein, dass es sich unterm Strich für Amazon lohnt, weil sich andere auf die ganzen veränderten Bedingungen einlassen. Aber ich fühle mich stets mehr vor den Kopf gestoßen. Beim nächsten Ding diesen Ausmaßes muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob ich überhaupt Kunde von Amazon bleiben will. Denn auch wenn es vieles durchaus billig gibt... Die uneingeschränkt besten Preise hat Amazon nun auch wieder nicht, als dass ich mir als Kunde eine solche Behandlung gefallen lassen müsste.



Welche "Behandlung"?


----------

